# Io la penso così



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

*Io la penso così*

Incomincio con il presentarmi. Mi chiamo Laura, trent'anni, faccio parte della categoria traditi e traditori (l'ho specificato in modo cronologico).
Vi leggo da un paio di giorni: ammetto che la mia è stata una superficiale lettura dei Vs. interventi, spulciando alcuni thread. Ho poco tempo libero a disposizione in questi giorni. Prometto che Vi leggerò tutti con molta più calma.
Essendo una "neo-assunta" in questo forum, non dovrei osare tanto ma viene a me spontaneo fare una considerazione (non che sia la così detta scoperta dell'acqua calda, naturalmente).
Questo forum (e forum equipollenti) hanno le caratteristiche delle squadre di calcio, per dirne una come esempio. Un milanista non darà mai ragione ad un interista e viceversa, anche davanti ad evidenti situazioni di torto. Questo esempio lo "ribalto" e lo proporziono direttamente alla "partita" fra traditori e traditi: ognuno da ragione alla categoria d'appartenenza. Nelle partite di calcio esistono giudici di gara. Spesso anche loro danno errate sentenze, errati giudizi ma, in linea di massima sono imparziali (o almeno dovrebbero esserlo). Qui dentro (potrei dire giustamente) non esiste imparzialità. Da qui nascono scambi d'idee, ma spesso anche discussioni e diverbi. Il tutto, senza raggiungere nulla di concreto perchè ogni nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi fino a che camperemo anche se, qualcuno (ma proprio qualcuno) può aver dimostrato di essere davvero cambiato.
Distinti saluti
Laura


----------



## Rebecca (14 Giugno 2007)

*Qualche dubbio*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Incomincio con il presentarmi. Mi chiamo Laura, trent'anni, faccio parte della categoria traditi e traditori (l'ho specificato in modo cronologico).
> Vi leggo da un paio di giorni: ammetto che la mia è stata una superficiale lettura dei Vs. interventi, spulciando alcuni thread. Ho poco tempo libero a disposizione in questi giorni. Prometto che Vi leggerò tutti con molta più calma.
> Essendo una "neo-assunta" in questo forum, non dovrei osare tanto ma viene a me spontaneo fare una considerazione (non che sia la così detta scoperta dell'acqua calda, naturalmente).
> Questo forum (e forum equipollenti) hanno le caratteristiche delle squadre di calcio, per dirne una come esempio. Un milanista non darà mai ragione ad un interista e viceversa, anche davanti ad evidenti situazioni di torto. Questo esempio lo "ribalto" e lo proporziono direttamente alla "partita" fra traditori e traditi: ognuno da ragione alla categoria d'appartenenza. Nelle partite di calcio esistono giudici di gara. Spesso anche loro danno errate sentenze, errati giudizi ma, in linea di massima sono imparziali (o almeno dovrebbero esserlo). Qui dentro (potrei dire giustamente) non esiste imparzialità. Da qui nascono scambi d'idee, ma spesso anche discussioni e diverbi. Il tutto, senza raggiungere nulla di concreto perchè ogni nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi fino a che camperemo anche se, qualcuno (ma proprio qualcuno) può aver dimostrato di essere davvero cambiato.
> ...


Sei sicura di aver capito che maglietta indossa ciascuno di noi?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sei sicura di aver capito che maglietta indossa ciascuno di noi?


No, non ne sono sicura. Ma così, ad occhio e croce, ognuno di Voi, ognuno di noi indossa varie magliette: da quella di traditi a quella di traditori, passando per quella "mista" di traditi e traditori.
Mi conferma che è il giusto vestiario?
Laura


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Laura*

Distinti saluti? Ma benvenuta e con cordialità anche.
Salto la parte iniziale di presentazione che non è oggetto di discussione e passo al resto.
Non sò se i forum siano come le squadre di calcio, ma vorrei spezzare una lancia per questo. Anch'io ne ho girati tanti, di specialistici (di terapeuti travestiti da amici), di esperti, di gente qualunque, ma raramente ho trovato proprio quella imparzialità che a me pare qui sia ben rappresentata.
Sia chiaro non confondiamo la parzialità con le idee.........sono altra cosa, ma qui trattiamo con apertura e comprensione, nel senso di voglia di capire, sia i traditi che i traditori. Quindi il problema del tradire a tutto campo.
Spesso è accaduto che si redarguisse chi era tradito/a e che si dessero ciircostanze attenuanti a chi tradiva.... basta leggere i vari interventi fin qui occorsi.
Inoltre qui ci sono traditi, traditori e persone che non hanno avuto quel problema.... e quelli sono proprio fuori dalla parzialità, al massimo hanno una tendenza personale, un'indole, ma quella è implicita nel fattore umano sociale. Esiste forse un cervello che non abbia una sua concezione della vita e delle sue rappresentazioni? 
Quanto al nulla di concreto, amica cara ti rimando ai numerosi post di ringraziamento che gli interessati/e, traditi e traditori ci hanno spesso mandato.
Detto questo una cosa è ferma come concetto, al di là delle persone e delle cose, tradire è un errore, il perchè, il come, il quando è motivo di discussione ma arrivare a tradire ha sempre un retroterra di incomprensioni, di mancanza di dialogo e di scelte autorisolventi che minano sempre e comunque una unione basata sulla fiducia e sulla lealtà. Tradire significa scegliere di nascondersi agli altri, ma quello che raramente si valuta è che ci si nasconde anche a sè stessi... riflettici.
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Giugno 2007)

Quello che volevo dire è che non credo sia possibile capire a quale squadra appartengano molti dei frequentatori di questo forum, in particolare quelli che non hanno ferite fresce e che quindi si intrattengono più a considerare le storie degli altri che raccontare le proprie. 
Io amante ho avuto solidarietà da traditi, per dirne una, chiaro segnale che qui non si gioca "contro".
Il fatto è che le persone qui non sono così connotate come traditi o traditori o amanti. In genere le persone intervengono con la loro personalità complessa e sfaccettata e non come un tipico appartenente di una delle categorie.
I diverbi (davvero pochi) qui dentro mediamente non nascono tra appartenenti alle diverse squadre, ma tra diversi caratteri.
Dici che il tutto avviene senza "giungere a nulla di concreto perchè la nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi". In realtà non credo che lo scopo di questo forum sia di giungere a "qualcosa di concreto" facendo cambiare idea a qualcuno. L'utilità che vi ho trovato è stato il sostegno e la comprensione di molti che, senza giudicarmi o pretendere di cambiare la mia mentalità, mi hanno fatto "compagnia" e aiutata a sentirmi meno sola. Non sarà concreto ma è importante.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire è che non credo sia possibile capire a quale squadra appartengano molti dei frequentatori di questo forum, in particolare quelli che non hanno ferite fresce e che quindi si intrattengono più a considerare le storie degli altri che raccontare le proprie.
> Io amante ho avuto solidarietà da traditi, per dirne una, chiaro segnale che qui non si gioca "contro".
> Il fatto è che le persone qui non sono così connotate come traditi o traditori o amanti. In genere le persone intervengono con la loro personalità complessa e sfaccettata e non come un tipico appartenente di una delle categorie.
> I diverbi (davvero pochi) qui dentro mediamente non nascono tra appartenenti alle diverse squadre, ma tra diversi caratteri.
> Dici che il tutto avviene senza "giungere a nulla di concreto perchè la nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi". In realtà non credo che lo scopo di questo forum sia di giungere a "qualcosa di concreto" facendo cambiare idea a qualcuno. L'utilità che vi ho trovato è stato il sostegno e la comprensione di molti che, senza giudicarmi o pretendere di cambiare la mia mentalità, mi hanno fatto "compagnia" e aiutata a sentirmi meno sola. Non sarà concreto ma è importante.


Aggiungo che, oltre alla compagnia, vi ho trovato anche un'altra cosa importante. Il ripetersi di storie e di situazioni diverse ma con elementi simili alla base mi ha aiutata a farmi un'idea più realistica delle mie vicende, e di conseguenza a gestirmi meglio la mia tormentata "guarigione".


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire è che non credo sia possibile capire a quale squadra appartengano molti dei frequentatori di questo forum, in particolare quelli che non hanno ferite fresce e che quindi si intrattengono più a considerare le storie degli altri che raccontare le proprie.
> *Io amante ho avuto solidarietà da traditi, per dirne una, chiaro segnale che qui non si gioca "contro".*
> Il fatto è che le persone qui non sono così connotate come traditi o traditori o amanti. In genere le persone intervengono con la loro personalità complessa e sfaccettata e non come un tipico appartenente di una delle categorie.
> I diverbi (davvero pochi) qui dentro mediamente non nascono tra appartenenti alle diverse squadre, ma tra diversi caratteri.
> Dici che il tutto avviene senza "giungere a nulla di concreto perchè la nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi". In realtà non credo che lo scopo di questo forum sia di giungere a "qualcosa di concreto" facendo cambiare idea a qualcuno. L'utilità che vi ho trovato è stato il sostegno e la comprensione di molti che, senza giudicarmi o pretendere di cambiare la mia mentalità, mi hanno fatto "compagnia" e aiutata a sentirmi meno sola. Non sarà concreto ma è importante.


Non vorrei offenderLa e non vorrei offendere nessuno. Ma questa cosa mi sa un po' di incoerenza. Non voglio accendere una discussione, ora, con questo mio altro (e forse inopportuno) intervento.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Io non ho capito.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non vorrei offenderLa e non vorrei offendere nessuno. Ma questa cosa mi sa un po' di incoerenza. Non voglio accendere una discussione, ora, con questo mio altro (e forse inopportuno) intervento.
> Laura


Sarà incoerente ma così è successo.
Non vedo nessuna miccia... 
Non vedo nessuna offesa...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ho capito.


Presumo Lei non abbia compreso i miei interventi. Se entra nel dettaglio, Le darò qualche delucidazione in merito.
Grazie.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Presumo Lei non abbia compreso i miei interventi. Se entra nel dettaglio, Le darò qualche delucidazione in merito.
> Grazie.
> Laura


 
HUMMMM


----------



## Rebecca (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> HUMMMM


Mumble mumble...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Presumo Lei non abbia compreso i miei interventi. Se entra nel dettaglio, Le darò qualche delucidazione in merito.
> Grazie.
> Laura


Eh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dite eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E sì... mi sa anche a me...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Giugno 2007)

*Laura....*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Presumo Lei non abbia compreso i miei interventi. Se entra nel dettaglio, Le darò qualche delucidazione in merito.
> Grazie.
> Laura


 
Non so perchè ma questo tono formale mi ricorda qualcosa....

Comunque sappia che qui non ci sono squadre e che ognuno interviene in base al proprio sentire e alle proprie esperienze.Non ci si difende per categorie.

Se rimarrà con noi più a lungo se ne accorgerà.

Cordiali saluti.

Ha dei cugini in famiglia per caso?


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma questo tono formale mi ricorda qualcosa....
> 
> Comunque sappia che qui non ci sono squadre e che ognuno interviene in base al proprio sentire e alle proprie esperienze.Non ci si difende per categorie.
> 
> ...


Una famiglia "perfettamente" allargata...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma questo tono formale mi ricorda qualcosa....
> 
> Comunque sappia che qui non ci sono squadre e che ognuno interviene in base al proprio sentire e alle proprie esperienze.Non ci si difende per categorie.
> 
> ...


Il mio sarà un tono formale ma è una questione di "galateo", ovvero il non dare del "Tu" a persone che non sono (fino ad ora) neanche conoscenti. Non credo che Lei si rivolga ad estranei dando loro del "Tu".
Comprendo le Sue paure, ovvero il fatto che io sia qualcun'altro.
No, mi creda. Ho un carattere particolare ma i giochi idioti e sporchi non fanno per me.
Perciò, ho solo cugini di parentela. Non quelli che Lei s'intende.
Laura


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Laura*

Posto che qui non tanto il tu in sè, quanto il tono amichevole e discorsivo agevola il parlare con il tu, nessun problema a passare al Lei, ma sarebbe opportuno che, in caso, ci rendesse noti, quando li vedrà, quegli esempi atti a supportare le sue affermazioni.
Nulla vieta che si possa argomentare e discutere sulle sue ragione ed impressioni.
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Giugno 2007)

*il mio parere...*

Il mio parere non e' mai dato dal fatto che io abbia tradito o sia stato tradito...ma da quello che ho capito dopo vari errori che ho commesso nella vita e questi errori non riguardano certamente solo l'essere stato un trditore o aver tradito...si impara molto anche facendo altri errori...se giudico qualcuno qui,peccando di presunzione a volte e lo ammetto e' semplicemente perche' ci sono persone(traditi e traditori) che insistono...che perseverano...addirittura che ammettono il tradimento ma danno le colpe di questo a una serie di cause attorno a loro....MA MAI A LORO STESSI DIRETTAMENTE...e questo a me fa girare un po' le balls 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,un po' come i maggiori paesi industrializzati dicono che l'effetto serra...lo scioglimento dei ghiacciai e tutto il resto sono cause NATURALI che nulla hanno a che vedere con tutte le fabbriche...le auto e tutto il resto da loro costruito...praticamente si dice "si ho sbagliato...ma non e' colpa mia...." in quel caso allora il mio parere diventa un giudizio sicuramente di parte...ma lo e' perche' so quello che si fa a una persona quando la si tradisce...so come ci si sente dentro quando si tradisce...e so BENISSIMO CHE TUTTE LE PAROLE...I SINONIMI....I DISCORSI....PER DIRE CHE NON E' TUTTA COLPA MIA...SONO SOLO TANTE SCUSE CHE CI SI DICE,PER EVITARE DI GUARDARCI PER QUELLO CHE SIAMO...E CHE ABBIAMO FATTO.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

A parte le battute...benvenuta Laura!
Ma non ho capito cosa Lei voglia esporre...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

*Sono tradita, sono traditrice*

So cosa significa essere tradita ma so anche cosa significa tradire. Da traditi si sta nettamente peggio che da traditori. Anzi, per dirla tutta, ora che tradisco sto bene. Non sono certamente impasticcata di prodotti farmaceutici adibiti alla riabilitazione psicologica come lo sono stata quattro anni fa.
Perchè tradisco? Perchè mi fa comodo. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Potete darla da bere a chi non è come noi (facenti parte della categoria "Traditori"), ma con me non attacca. Diciamo che la comodità, in realtà sono le comodità. La convenienza, in verità sono le convenienze. Quando tradisco sono cosciente e nella piena e massima facoltà mentale. Potevo tirarmi indietro ed invece ho deciso di andare avanti e di consumare le appetibili occasioni. Nessun obbligo. Solo mia personale scelta.
Mi faccio schifo? Si. Ma non più di tanto, perchè io sono felice e non mi importa se questa felicità derivi da un'azione non affatto doverosa. So anche che sbaglio a raccontare frottole, pur di portare avanti i tradimenti. Mi sento in colpa? Si, ma neanche più di tanto.
Di certo, non mi vanto.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

*TiBiTì*​ 
La risposta più efficace contro i Troll nel vostro Forum

Tibitì è un utente di ultimissima generazione
nessuno è impermeabile, inattaccabile, ignaro quanto lui

Provatelo!

Non potrete mai più fare senza!

Un giorno di prova gratis sul vostro Forum e lo vorrete anche voi!

​*condizioni commerciali ed economiche da stabilirsi secondo le esigenze
A chiamata: 2 euro a post
A pacchetto: 50 euro giornalieri (da min. 10 post ad illimitati, in giornata)
​​


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A parte le battute...benvenuta Laura!
> Ma non ho capito cosa Lei voglia esporre...


Oso troppo se dico che voglio esporre chi e cosa realmente sono i traditori? Non ho nessuna convenienza nel farlo. Ma qui, in un forum non ho nemmeno paura di smenarci qualcosa. Mal che vada troverò risposte di altri traditori che non concordano con le mie. Qualcuno, anche in un forum potrebbe ugualmente non volerla raccontare tutta.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Fire*

Ma questi ripetuti tradimenti sono consumati a danno della stessa persona?
Si parla di tradimenti, al plurale...lei è impeganata e tradisce...o semplicemente si inserisce in altre coppie.
non è molto chiaro il perchè di tale comportamento..


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *TiBiTì*​
> 
> La risposta più efficace contro i Troll nel vostro Forum​
> Tibitì è un utente di ultimissima generazione
> ...


Stai fuori!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (14 Giugno 2007)

prima di tutto benvenuta



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> So cosa significa essere tradita ma so anche cosa significa tradire.
> 
> quindi ha provato a stare in tutte e "due le squadre" come lei dice
> 
> ...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma questi ripetuti tradimenti sono consumati a danno della stessa persona?
> Si parla di tradimenti, al plurale...lei è impeganata e tradisce...o semplicemente si inserisce in altre coppie.
> non è molto chiaro il perchè di tale comportamento..


Tradisco senza dettarmi regole. Ho tradito un paio di volte la stessa persona e cos' via. Attualmente tradisco il mio ragazzo con un solo amante.
Il perchè del mio comportamento, Lei si chiede? E' l'egual identico perchè di tutti gli altri tradimenti, di tutti gli altri traditori. Ne più, ne meno.
L'unica cosa che non ci accomuna è l'eventuale diverso numero di amanti ed il numero stesso di tradimenti.
Laura


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Stai fuori!!!


Lupa è fuori per definizione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> prima di tutto benvenuta


Originalmente inviato da *FireWalkWhitMe*
_So cosa significa essere tradita ma so anche cosa significa tradire._

_quindi ha provato a stare in tutte e "due le squadre" come lei dice_

_Confermo._


_Da traditi si sta nettamente peggio che da traditori. _
_è una sua opinione personale..come sono le nostre..per lei è così, ma non può esserlo per la totalità delle persone...in merito le consiglio, visto che è nuova di leggere i post di bastardodentro_

_Già letto. Non sono nella psiche di BastardoDentro ma Le garantisco che lui non sta male quanto la persona che lui stesso ha ferito. Quella di BastardoDentro è stata una scelta. Consenziente._


_Anzi, per dirla tutta, ora che tradisco sto bene._
_non sembrerebbe poi così bene da quello che scrive dopo... *_

_Ho aggiunto..."Ma neanche più di tanto"_


_Non sono certamente impasticcata di prodotti farmaceutici adibiti alla riabilitazione psicologica come lo sono stata quattro anni fa._


_Perchè tradisco? Perchè mi fa comodo. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. _
_non posso dire il contrario per il suo caso, ma non per tutti è così! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_Confermo quel che Lei afferma. Infatti c'è chi ha necessità biologica di tradire. Ma per la maggior parte è una comodità._


_Potete darla da bere a chi non è come noi (facenti parte della categoria "Traditori"), ma con me non attacca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_Diciamo che la comodità, in realtà sono le comodità. La convenienza, in verità sono le convenienze._
_maperpiacereeeeee ma di che comodità e convenienze parla??????_

_Quella di non aver davanti lo stesso piatto di minestra. Quella di avere delle novità Quella di smorzare la monotonia. Quella di trasgredire. Possono bastare?_


_Quando tradisco sono cosciente e nella piena e massima facoltà mentale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_Potevo tirarmi indietro ed invece ho deciso di andare avanti e di consumare le appetibili occasioni. Nessun obbligo. Solo mia personale scelta._
_Mi faccio schifo? Si.*_

_Ma non più di tanto, perchè io sono felice e non mi importa se questa felicità derivi da un'azione non affatto doverosa. _
_infatti però se la fa star bene a discapito di altri forse un pensiero a questo a volte dovrebbe farlo...visto che poi ha anche subito e sa cosa significa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_
Pensa davvero che noi traditori siamo così sensibili ed altruisti? Si, so cosa significa ma dopo anni spesi a pensare solo e sempre agli altri, ora penso a me stessa.


_So anche che sbaglio a raccontare frottole, pur di portare avanti i tradimenti. Mi sento in colpa? Si, * ma neanche più di tanto._


_Di certo, non mi vanto. mi scusi ma de che????? maperpiacere un'altra volta!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_Non mi vanto di essere traditrice._

_Laura_


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Fire*

Se è tutto sotto controllo...siamo lieti per Lei.


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Bah...*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Tradisco senza dettarmi regole. Ho tradito un paio di volte la stessa persona e cos' via. Attualmente tradisco il mio ragazzo con un solo amante.
> Il perchè del mio comportamento, Lei si chiede? E' l'egual identico perchè di tutti gli altri tradimenti, di tutti gli altri traditori. Ne più, ne meno.
> L'unica cosa che non ci accomuna è l'eventuale diverso numero di amanti ed il numero stesso di tradimenti.
> Laura


Mi pare che non ci sia nulla da commentare, lei è entrata senza chiedere nulla, senza dare consigli, senza inteferenze attive o passive, solo portando la sua testimonianza e dicendo la sua opinione.
Ne prendiamo atto come prendiamo atto che lei vive questa realtà consapevole per un verso e soddisfatta per l'altro.
La sua è una esposizione pacata di fatti che a volte sconvolgono alcune persone ed altre che se la fanno passare con filosofia e distratta leggerezza, e che lei vive in perfetta ragionevolezza e raziocinio.
Nulla più nulla meno, e credo che a lei questo sia obiettivamente confacente. 
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

E sarete dentro voi!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> HUMMMM


 
zitta e buona peccarità


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mumble mumble...


pure tu


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sarete dentro voi!


----------



## Old Lilith (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> So cosa significa essere tradita ma so anche cosa significa tradire. Da traditi si sta nettamente peggio che da traditori. *Anzi, per dirla tutta, ora che tradisco sto bene. Non sono certamente impasticcata di prodotti farmaceutici adibiti alla riabilitazione psicologica come lo sono stata quattro anni fa.*
> Perchè tradisco? Perchè mi fa comodo. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Potete darla da bere a chi non è come noi (facenti parte della categoria "Traditori"), ma con me non attacca. Diciamo che la comodità, in realtà sono le comodità. La convenienza, in verità sono le convenienze*.* Quando tradisco sono cosciente e nella piena e massima facoltà mentale. Potevo tirarmi indietro ed invece ho deciso di andare avanti e di consumare le appetibili occasioni. Nessun obbligo. Solo mia personale scelta.
> Mi faccio schifo? Si. Ma non più di tanto, perchè io sono felice e non mi importa se questa felicità derivi da un'azione non affatto doverosa. So anche che sbaglio a raccontare frottole, pur di portare avanti i tradimenti. Mi sento in colpa? Si, ma neanche più di tanto.
> Di certo, non mi vanto.
> Laura


mi dispiace, ma, dimmi, come mai ti impasticcavi?? se posso chiederlo ...

senti ma, visto che sei fidanzata o convivente non so..., se tu sei così, cioè che ti piace cambiare o vivere le appetibili occasioni ( mi pare anche giusto ) e di questo sei felice...ma perchè non te ne rimani single e fai solo quello che ti c..o ti pare???? ma perchè è così difficile per tutti o quasi accettare l'idea che da soli è meglio??? e quando dico da soli non intendo l 'eremita...intendo non avere legami con nessuno e non fare promesse e/o programmi...mica ci vuole tanto???
io sul serio questa cosa non la capisco, e poi da fidanzati!!!! 


(ops...scusa mi sono permessa il tu!!!)

lil


(p.s.: disse un giorno il canarino titti: ho il sospetto di aver visto un gatto)


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Giugno 2007)

*si si ...*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> So cosa significa essere tradita ma so anche cosa significa tradire. Da traditi si sta nettamente peggio che da traditori. Anzi, per dirla tutta, ora che tradisco sto bene. Non sono certamente impasticcata di prodotti farmaceutici adibiti alla riabilitazione psicologica come lo sono stata quattro anni fa.
> Perchè tradisco? Perchè mi fa comodo. Sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Potete darla da bere a chi non è come noi (facenti parte della categoria "Traditori"), ma con me non attacca. Diciamo che la comodità, in realtà sono le comodità. La convenienza, in verità sono le convenienze. Quando tradisco sono cosciente e nella piena e massima facoltà mentale. Potevo tirarmi indietro ed invece ho deciso di andare avanti e di consumare le appetibili occasioni. Nessun obbligo. Solo mia personale scelta.
> Mi faccio schifo? Si. Ma non più di tanto, perchè io sono felice e non mi importa se questa felicità derivi da un'azione non affatto doverosa. So anche che sbaglio a raccontare frottole, pur di portare avanti i tradimenti. Mi sento in colpa? Si, ma neanche più di tanto.
> Di certo, non mi vanto.
> Laura



SI SI ....IL SURRISCALDAMENTO DEL PIANETA E' UNA CAUSA DEL TUTTO NATURALE....passiamo oltre va....


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> mi dispiace, ma, dimmi, come mai ti impasticcavi?? se posso chiederlo ...
> 
> senti ma, visto che sei fidanzata o convivente non so..., se tu sei così, cioè che ti piace cambiare o vivere le appetibili occasioni ( mi pare anche giusto ) e di questo sei felice...ma perchè non te ne rimani single e fai solo quello che ti c..o ti pare???? ma perchè è così difficile per tutti o quasi accettare l'idea che da soli è meglio??? e quando dico da soli non intendo l 'eremita...intendo non avere legami con nessuno e non fare promesse e/o programmi...mica ci vuole tanto???
> io sul serio questa cosa non la capisco, e poi da fidanzati!!!!
> ...


M'impasticcavo perchè avevo necessità di assumere psicofarmaci.
A proposito della Sua seconda domanda, il tradimento non è l'azione compiuta solo quando si è sposati. Io da fidanzata tradisco. E' logico che se rimanessi sola non tradirei...non avrei nessuno, come potrei tradire? Ma se mi fidanzo, poi tradisco. Mi spego?
Stia tranquilla: non è detto che perchè io dia del "Lei" esigo che anche gli altri lo diano a me.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Laura ....e ci fa piacere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





saluti.

miciolidia.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> SI SI ....IL SURRISCALDAMENTO DEL PIANETA E' UNA CAUSA DEL TUTTO NATURALE....passiamo oltre va....


Turn, sa bene anche Lei (non La reputo affatto ignorante) che si tradisce solo ed esclusivamente se si vuole tradire. Che poi non lo si voglia ammettere, è tutta un'altra cosa.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*

Ho una fastidiosa allergia da contatto...una dermatite che mi provoca prurito alle mani.
Cosa consiglia la farmacia della Badessa?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> (p.s.: disse un giorno il canarino titti: ho il sospetto di aver visto un gatto)


No.
Diceva... mi è semblato di avele visto un gatto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La verità, ragazzi, è che siamo irresistibili!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Signora Lupa, i miei omaggi


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ho una fastidiosa allergia da contatto...una dermatite che mi provoca prurito alle mani.
> Cosa consiglia la farmacia della Badessa?


Sistema naturale: crema alla calendula con ossido di zinco!!

Sistema artificiale: un nuovissimo e  el carato De Beers al dito.... anche se continua a prudere non ci si pensa assolutamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho una fastidiosa allergia da contatto...una dermatite che mi provoca prurito alle mani.
> Cosa consiglia la farmacia della Badessa?


Plastico.

Ma anche del volgare nitrato di ammonio può essere efficace.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sistema naturale: crema alla calendula con ossido di zinco!!
> 
> Sistema artificiale: un nuovissimo e el carato De Beers al dito.... anche se continua a prudere non ci si pensa assolutamente
> 
> ...


 
Credo che opterò per la calendula.
Grazie della cortese attenzione.
Iris


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*iris*

evitare il contatto?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Signora Lupa, i miei omaggi


Madame Iris, è un vero piacere.

La leggo irritata stamane, dormito male?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Madame Iris, è un vero piacere.
> 
> La leggo irritata stamane, dormito male?


 
leggo attenzione in te


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Madame Iris, è un vero piacere.
> 
> La leggo irritata stamane, dormito male?


Piantala...non ho ancora messo la crema


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Tradisco senza dettarmi regole. Ho tradito un paio di volte la stessa persona e cos' via. Attualmente tradisco il mio ragazzo con un solo amante.
> *Il perchè del mio comportamento, Lei si chiede? E' l'egual identico perchè di tutti gli altri tradimenti, di tutti gli altri traditori. Ne più, ne meno.*
> L'unica cosa che non ci accomuna è l'eventuale diverso numero di amanti ed il numero stesso di tradimenti.
> Laura


Quale presunzione pretendere di omologare tutti gli altri al proprio comportamento. 
Lei esimia, sarà una gran cornificatrice, nessuno le insidia questo meritato titolo...ma nonostante questo deve aver avuto poche esperienze di vita.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> leggo attenzione in te


Notte insonne passai,
a causa di fastidiosi dispiaceri.
Mi risvegliò il sole al mattino,
Col c...o traverso mi colse.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Notte insonne passai,
> a causa di fastidiosi dispiaceri.
> Mi risvegliò il sole al mattino,
> Col c...o traverso mi colse.


 


















   aiuto


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Giugno 2007)

*Faccia come crede....*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Turn, sa bene anche Lei (non La reputo affatto ignorante) che si tradisce solo ed esclusivamente se si vuole tradire. Che poi non lo si voglia ammettere, è tutta un'altra cosa.
> Laura


A me piace dare del lei...ha ragione...io lo so che se si tradisce e' perche' si vuole tradire...e' proprio per questo che io ho tradito(con la mente ma sempre tradimento resta....) pero' vede...io all'inizio ho agito come tutti i traditori...mettevo tutto sotto la sabbia...dopo pero' sia per svuotarmi la coscenza sia perche' non ero davvero io quello...ho detto tutto....tutto quello che volevo che succedesse...e che di fatto pero' non e' mai successo...avrei potuto tranquillamente starmene zitto....o dire tutto e poi farmi perdonare....tanto la mia ex nemmeno voleva farmela pagare....stava li a implorarmi...e allora....

Io so che se si tradisce lo si fa perche' lo si vuole...ma so anche che si capisce che e' sbagliato...che si puo' essere rispettosi della persona con cui si sta...e dirle tutto...metterla nella condizione di essere alla pari...di sapere contro chi ha a che fare...quella e' la differenza di chi ammette che l'effetto serra e' causato dall uomo...e chi invece sostiente che sia del tutto naturale....lei e' ancora dalla parte di chi e' convinta o vuole convincersi che sia del tutto naturale o quasi del tutto tradire...che i sensi di colpa di debbano essere....

sa....lei mi fa venire in mente una persona che conoscevo tempo fa....con cui lavoravo...questa persona era sposata con due figlie piccole...che diceva che tradire era giusto perche' bisognava farlo...perche' una persona non basta...perche' con il coniuge si fanno le cose PULITE....e con l'amante si fanno le cose SPORCHE....questa persona non era una donna...era un uomo...di una mentalita' che mi faceva urlare di rabbia...perche' le sue precise parole furono " la moglie e' giusto che gli metti le corna....perche' non gli puo' rompere il c..o ....il c..o lo vai a rompere a una qualsiasi....perche' NON E' GIUSTO FARLO CON TUA MOGLIE.... NON SE LO MERITA.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "  e la stessa persona poi parlava anche del fatto di essere un buon padre...perche' si riteneva un buon padre? PERCHE' SECONDO LUI PER ESSERE UN BUON PADRE BASTAVA LASCIARE A TESTA PER OGNI FIGLIO ALMENO 50.000 EURO....SE NON GLI LASCIAVI NIENTE VOLEVA DIRE CHE ERI STATO UN PEZZO DI M....A ....praticamente tutti quei papa' che non possono lasciare ai propri figli almeno 50.000 euro a testa sono dei bastardi...che hanno vissuto solo per loro....BEL RAGIONAMENTO...insomma un perfetto papa' dell'anno puo' andare tranquillamente a rompere il c..o a qualsiasi donna...poi tornare a casa dalla mogliettina e dirle cara ti amo...l'importante e' che riempia il libretto di risparmio dei figli...

Uomini che volete o che state tradendo...per mettervi la coscenza a posto vi basta fare un versamento....su su andate...che le poste ci sono e sono aperte tutto il giorno 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ehmmm....senta lei...per favore....vada a scrivere sulle rubriche di quelle riviste tipo novella 2000..che giusto li.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Notte insonne passai,
> a causa di fastidiosi dispiaceri.
> Mi risvegliò il sole al mattino,
> Col c...o traverso mi colse.


Sputo.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Laura buondì,

sono abbastanza nuovo in questa community e come altri, non cerco la soluzione ai miei problemi di traditore tradito e scornacchiato..

Leggere i diversi commenti mi ha dato solievo. Questo è tutto.

Però attenta: Frequentare questo portale provoca la dipendenza...

Benvenuta e ciao


----------



## Old alessia76 (14 Giugno 2007)

ma quanto mi piace leggerviii
ops leggerVi!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

*due mesi fa*

un caro amico dovette col semaforo rosso passare
un suo caro amico portò al pronto soccorso
salata multa pagò
punti dalla pante (e forse sospensione della stessa) gli tolsero
fu trattato come un giovanotto pieno di fumo ed alcol che fa strage del sabato sera
perchè comunque col rosso fermar ci si deve
perchè fare questa differenza fra tradimento e tradimento quando un semaforo rosso è rosso in qualsiasi occasione ognuno si trovi?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> un caro amico dovette col semaforo rosso passare
> un suo caro amico portò al pronto soccorso
> salata multa pagò
> punti dalla pante (e forse sospensione della stessa) gli tolsero
> ...


Dove io abito c'è un semaforo.
Spesso segna rosso, stupidamente.
Vuota è la strada,
eppure lui la sbarra. 
Ed io...lo stesso passo.

Non tutti i rossi sono uguali.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Abbiamo trasmesso: *La Pagina della Sfinge*
_(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 46)_


Evviva la patafisica!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso: *La Pagina della Sfinge*
> _(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 46)_
> 
> 
> Evviva la patafisica!!!!!!!


 
non reggo!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   voglio la cremaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> un caro amico dovette col semaforo rosso passare
> un suo caro amico portò al pronto soccorso
> salata multa pagò
> punti dalla pante (e forse sospensione della stessa) gli tolsero
> ...








 sapevo che saresti tornato...mitico


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*

Sono andata a pag. 46, non c'è scritto niente; che faccio la metto persa o controllo la Gazzetta Ufficiale?  Hai visto mai che fosse un concorso??'!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono andata a pag. 46, non c'è scritto niente; che faccio la metto persa o controllo la Gazzetta Ufficiale? Hai visto mai che fosse un concorso??'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non so...per la patafisica chiederemo a Moltimodi..è lui lo scienziato


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> non reggo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ti stanno facendo????


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

... no Iris, comunque, scusa... qua di patafisici ne abbiamo ben alti ed illustri esponenti...Altro che Moltimodi...


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Si...ma io intendevo un pò di teoria 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Moltimò, svegliaaa!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avete pranzato madame?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

*per Mr Perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> un caro amico dovette col semaforo rosso passare
> un suo caro amico portò al pronto soccorso
> salata multa pagò
> punti dalla pante (e forse sospensione della stessa) gli tolsero
> ...


Mr, immagino tu stia frequentando il portale da tempo..
 non ho ben capito l'impostazione dei tuoi messaggi..sono simpatici, ma particolari..
Non vorrei farre gaffes, ma ti senti un po' poeta ?


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso: *La Pagina della Sfinge*
> _(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 46)_
> 
> 
> Evviva la *patafisica*!!!!!!!



Lo studio della patata?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...ma io intendevo un pò di teoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sveglio sono...Mi sa che sei tu che dormi


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

...e poi diciamo che questo forum crea dipendenza...
ma certooooo!!!
è da sei ore che mi faccio un mazzo così... (fiori di campo eh!)
entro qui... leggo sto popò di patafisica.. e l'umore s'impenna!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma cosa... dico... cosa c'è di meglio???
Ciao pimpe, vi adoro!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sveglio sono...Mi sa che sei tu che dormi


Ripeto,
male assai ho dormito,
ma ora son sveglia


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...ma io intendevo un pò di teoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì cara, grazie.
Vi dirò... ho avuto qualche problemino col guscio delle ostriche che mi si è incastrato tra le zanne... ma mi hanno portato del budello di babbuino trattato da usare come filo interdentale, e si è risolto tutto.

Ora, se non Vi reca troppo disturbo, farei il solito pisolino.

Se sentite un cinghiale grufolare, sono io che russo.

Non batateci,
a più tardi.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono andata a pag. 46, non c'è scritto niente; che faccio la metto persa o controllo la Gazzetta Ufficiale? Hai visto mai che fosse un concorso??'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè tu, Bru, non sei per niente patafisica.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ripeto,
> male assai ho dormito,
> *ma ora son sveglia*


Ottima cosa, Iris cara


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Turn, sa bene anche Lei (non La reputo affatto ignorante) che si tradisce solo ed esclusivamente se si vuole tradire. Che poi non lo si voglia ammettere, è tutta un'altra cosa.
> Laura


Sì, io concordo sostanzialmente. Quel che mi resta in dubbio è l'ulteriore "perchè":
perchè si vuole tradire? o meglio, perchè TU (io il lei lo sopporto poco, mi spiace, mi piace riferirmi così solo agli anziani per rispetto, per il resto .. solo con persone con le quali voglio mantenere le distanze.) tradisci?
Sei stata tradita, ne hai sperimentato la profonda sofferenza. Hai un fidanzato che oggi scegli di tradire. Perchè?!
Sei per caso della scuola che si ama il proprio partner anche se si tradisce? Lo fai per comodità.. o meglio, per paura?! il classico "lo faccio prima io, così se dovessi trovarmi di nuovo a subirlo stavolta siamo pari e soffrirò di meno"?
Mi chiedo che senso abbia una vita di bugie, che senso abbia affannarsi e perder tempo a tenere i piedi in due scarpe scomode quando si potrebbe avere a disposizione un intero negozio di scarpe, non legandosi proprio a nessuno, ma conducendo una vita di tante frivole soddisfazioni appaganti senza vivere di occultamenti. 
Per me i traditori si complicano la vita. Specialmente chi è solo fidanzato e non sposato o convivente da decenni con figli a carico. è complicarsi la vita, temendo la solitudine.
due palle.. (commento generale eh, non rivolto a te Laura nello specifico)

ps= benvenuta

pps= Lupa ti adoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ppps= hanno ririririaperto le gabbie, avete notato? (Laura non mi riferisco a te)


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Io c'ho il sospetto che si siano comprati un generatore di corrente.

Magari delle bici con la dinamo.

E pedalano, pedalano, pedalano...


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

con parecchi browser aperti...


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

Ma che mo' vi mancano così tanto i matti che ve li create?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sto guardando qua e la, ma non ne vedo traccia!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che mo' vi mancano così tanto i matti che ve li create?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma noooo... Moltimò!

Stiamo giocando al *Aguzzate la vista*.
_(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 35)_
 
E poi... questo è il topic della patafisica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... possiamo dire quello che ci pare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... è il pata-topic!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Firmato

Ubu-Lupa


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma noooo... Moltimò!
> 
> Stiamo giocando al *Aguzzate la vista*.
> _(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 35)_
> ...


sono a pag.35 miiiiiiii le ho azzeccate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




i miei nuovi occhiali sono portentosi


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sono a pag.35 miiiiiiii le ho azzeccate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei troooooppo patafisica, Lea!

Lo sapevo io!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Li hai comprati sull'Intrepido?
Gli occhiali dico?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma noooo... Moltimò!
> 
> Stiamo giocando al *Aguzzate la vista*.
> _(vedi le soluzioni pubblicate a Pag. 35)_
> ...


ah beh...allora ok, pata-lupa


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu sei troooooppo patafisica, Lea!
> 
> Lo sapevo io!
> 
> ...


siiii sono quelli dell'Intrepido  
li hai anche tu... e lo sapevo


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> siiii sono quelli dell'Intrepido
> li hai anche tu... e lo sapevo


Io avevo comprato anche la crema per allungare il pisello (perchè c'avevo un fidanzatino ipo-dotato... ok che eravano all'asilo... però...) e le scimmie di mare.

Poi un giorno ho fatto casino e ci siamo ritrovati in casa delle scimmie enormi.

Una me la porto ancora addosso, perchè mi ci sono affezionata.
Si chiama Domitilla la scimmia lilla.

Il fidanzatino invece è diventato un incursore sottomarino (per via della storia delle scimmie) e a quanto so è ancora lì che le cerca.

Mi dicono che abbia raggiunto un dignitoso 15 cm., però.

Ubu-Lupa


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Comincio seriamente a sospettare che anche tu tieni aperti due browser.
Le deviazioni mentali ci sono tutte


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

*15 CM*

adesso mi avete incuriosito.. vado a recupeare tutti i lanciostory che ho nel box e vado a ordinare la famosa crema miracolosa... vorrei aumentare un paio di cm... chessò arrivare a 32..33..


proprio vero.. pisello lungo cervello corto..


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

apperò Lupa!
La crema non l'ho provata ancora... mmma se il fidanzatino dell'asilo è diventato un dignitoso 15cm..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




corro a comprarla.. a domani ciao ciao!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a sospettare che anche tu tieni aperti due browser.
> Le deviazioni mentali ci sono tutte


mmmm.... no... c'ho solo deviazioni mentine.

Ce n'ho una alla fragola, la vuoi?

La tengo in mano solo da due settimane!*    

	
	
		
		
	


	








*cit. colterrima, Schulz docet!


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè tu, Bru, non sei per niente patafisica.


Senti bella Lupa appisolata, non è che si può avere tutto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Comincio seriamente a sospettare che anche tu tieni aperti due browser.
> Le deviazioni mentali ci sono tutte


Quali deviazioni, quello è un vero labirinto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Sì, io concordo sostanzialmente. Quel che mi resta in dubbio è l'ulteriore "perchè":
> perchè si vuole tradire? o meglio, perchè TU (io il lei lo sopporto poco, mi spiace, mi piace riferirmi così solo agli anziani per rispetto, per il resto .. solo con persone con le quali voglio mantenere le distanze.) tradisci?
> Tradisco perchè, come ho già detto è bello e conveniente. E sotto tanti aspetti, gratificante.
> Sei stata tradita, ne hai sperimentato la profonda sofferenza. Hai un fidanzato che oggi scegli di tradire. Perchè?!
> ...


Le ho risposto
Laura


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> Mr, immagino tu stia frequentando il portale da tempo..
> non ho ben capito l'impostazione dei tuoi messaggi..sono simpatici, ma particolari..
> Non vorrei farre gaffes, ma ti senti un po' poeta ?


mi sento chi in realtà sono
poeta mai sarò anche se tanta saggezza ho


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Come hai detto???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mia madre?  
Vieni un pò fuori che ti devo dire una cosina...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(da Zelig patafisico, puntata del 30 febbraio 6002)


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> mi sento chi in realtà sono
> poeta mai sarò anche se tanta saggezza ho


 

e del male non fo'

ma in contrappunto  oggi sto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mariadelcarmeeeeeeeelooooooo....ci sei?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e del male non fo'
> 
> ma in contrappunto oggi sto
> 
> ...


si ci sono


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Otella82*
> _Sì, io concordo sostanzialmente. Quel che mi resta in dubbio è l'ulteriore "perchè":
> perchè si vuole tradire? o meglio, perchè TU (io il lei lo sopporto poco, mi spiace, mi piace riferirmi così solo agli anziani per rispetto, per il resto .. solo con persone con le quali voglio mantenere le distanze.) tradisci?
> Tradisco perchè, come ho già detto è bello e conveniente. E sotto tanti aspetti, gratificante.
> ...


1)Sì ok, tradire è conveniente e gratificante, lo hai già detto.. ma perchè?

2)E questo fatto di essere un'insensibile nei confronti degli altri, è una cosa a cui credi, di cui ti ammanti, della quale hai preso reale consapevolezza e che ti rende orgogliosa? cosa senti tu per te stessa?

3) sicura sicura che tutto questo non sia una difesa di te stessa per paura di ricadere nel dolore e nel disequilibrio di quando sei stata tradita?! sicura di non aver maturato l'idea che la miglior difesa è l'attacco?! Te lo chiedo perchè non è una cosa che mi convince, in realtà.. io sono profondamente convinta che il traditore sia un egoista, in genere, ma temo che ci sia dell'altro in questa storia: essere egoisti, esserne consapevoli, disinnamorarsi e tradire facendo del male e fregarsene, ed esprimerlo con una sorta di lucido orgoglio (è quel che percepisco, può darsi mi sbagli) ..stona. molto. non lo comprendo, riesci a spiegarmi meglio?

4) se inizi a tradire quando non ami più il tuo partner.. questo non è complicarsi la vita?! potresti semplicemente lasciarlo. Certo.. a quel punto c'è una ricerca solitaria di distrazioni.. è forse la solitudine ad essere spaventosa? è questa la comodità?! non rimaner mai da soli con se stessi ma "parassitare" le energie e le attenzioni di altri a proprio beneficio? e dov'è qui l'orgoglio? la cura di se stessi? mi pare spesso che la persona più spaventosa con cui confrontarci siamo noi stessi. paradossalmente in questo caso il traditore mi fa quasi pena, è lui ad essere nel bisogno, anche se recita il ruolo di condurre i giochi.

Tutto ciò che ho scritto l'ho pensato prendendo per vero tutto ciò che hai detto. Però devo essere sincera e diretta come al solito:
più che una tradita-traditrice, ho come l'impressione che tu sia una tradita e stop. Un'analisi così "fredda" del tradimento, un giudizio così arbitrario sui traditori, non credo possa venire da chi si trova da quella parte della barricata. Che è sbagliato in teoria lo sanno tutti, ma tutti provano a "raccontarsela" quando tradiscono, perchè a nessuno piace inserire se stesso in una categoria "non stimabile" per il prossimo.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> 1)Sì ok, tradire è conveniente e gratificante, lo hai già detto.. ma perchè?
> Anche il perchè, l'ho gia detto. Perchè hai novità, perchè trasgredisci, perchè provi nuove emozioni. E così via.
> 
> 2)E questo fatto di essere un'insensibile nei confronti degli altri, è una cosa a cui credi, di cui ti ammanti, della quale hai preso reale consapevolezza e che ti rende orgogliosa? cosa senti tu per te stessa?
> ...


La capisco. E' difficile da credere che un traditore ammette in pubblico determinati "segreti".
Cosa ci posso fare se nessun traditore parla qui dentro con la massima sincerità?
Io non ho nulla da guadagnare ma nulla da perdere. Non conosco Voi. Voi non conoscete me.
E comunque, la mia non è un'analisi. E' un esporre chiaramente chi e cosa siamo.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> si ci sono


 
dimmi Perfect.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dimmi Perfect.


a me hai chiesto se c'ero
io cortese risoposta a te ho dato
nulla ho da dire


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Esposizione?*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La capisco. E' difficile da credere che un traditore ammette in pubblico determinati "segreti".
> Cosa ci posso fare se nessun traditore parla qui dentro con la massima sincerità?
> Io non ho nulla da guadagnare ma nulla da perdere. Non conosco Voi. Voi non conoscete me.
> E comunque, la mia non è un'analisi. E' un esporre chiaramente chi e cosa siamo.
> Laura


 
E' vero la tua non è un'analisi comparata, è un esporre chiaramene chi sei e cosa sei, perchè è improbabile che tu ti possa assimilare al sentire generale solo attraverso l'opinione che TU te ne sei fatta.
Intendiamoci, opinione assolutamente interessante, ma non regola.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La capisco. E' difficile da credere che un traditore ammette in pubblico determinati "segreti".
> Cosa ci posso fare se nessun traditore parla qui dentro con la massima sincerità?
> Io non ho nulla da guadagnare ma nulla da perdere. Non conosco Voi. Voi non conoscete me.
> E comunque, la mia non è un'analisi. E' un esporre chiaramente chi e cosa siamo.
> Laura


 
Il tuo è un tentativo di osservazione, seguito da una esposizione comunque parziale perchè, come la mia , è soggettiva.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero la tua non è un'analisi comparata, è un esporre chiaramene chi sei e cosa sei, perchè è improbabile che tu ti possa assimilare al sentire generale solo attraverso l'opinione che TU te ne sei fatta.
> Intendiamoci, opinione assolutamente interessante, ma non regola.
> Bruja


Guardi, Bruja, noi traditori possiamo stare qui fino a domani ad elencare le motivazioni dei nostri gesti. In realtà sono tutte scuse. Tradiamo perchè vogliamo tradire e perchè forse la novità, la trasgressione, i sotterfugi, il fare sesso con persone che non siano la solita solfa ci alza il tasso di adrenalina, il tasso di umore. Ci appaga.
Stasera farò sesso col mio ragazzo: so già tutto di lui, dal cosa mi farà al cosa si vorrà far fare. Monotonia.
Domani sera, invece, uscirò con uomo conosciuto ieri l'altro. Attraente. Novità. Il tasso di adrenalina sale. Il battito cardiaco è alle stelle. Per stasera non provo nessuna emozione. Ma ho convenienza a stare con lui.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Guardi, Bruja, noi traditori possiamo stare qui fino a domani ad elencare le motivazioni dei nostri gesti. In realtà sono tutte scuse. Tradiamo perchè vogliamo tradire e perchè forse la novità, la trasgressione, i sotterfugi, il fare sesso con persone che non siano la solita solfa ci alza il tasso di adrenalina, il tasso di umore. Ci appaga.
> Stasera farò sesso col mio ragazzo: so già tutto di lui, dal cosa mi farà al cosa si vorrà far fare. Monotonia.
> Domani sera, invece, uscirò con uomo conosciuto ieri l'altro. Attraente. Novità. Il tasso di adrenalina sale. Il battito cardiaco è alle stelle. Per stasera non provo nessuna emozione.
> Laura


 

E sti-cazzi.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E sti-cazzi.


Miciolidia, mi creda: sbaglierò a parlare al plurale quando tratto noi traditori ma ancora una volta mi sento di affermare che queste sono le reali motivazioni dei tradimenti. Purtroppo, nessun traditore si lascia andare così spudoratamente, come faccio io da stamani. Non ne faccio questione "eroica", naturalmente. Sono anche queste scelte.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Guardi, Bruja, noi traditori possiamo stare qui fino a domani ad elencare le motivazioni dei nostri gesti. In realtà sono tutte scuse. Tradiamo perchè vogliamo tradire e perchè forse la novità, la trasgressione, i sotterfugi, il fare sesso con persone che non siano la solita solfa ci alza il tasso di adrenalina, il tasso di umore. Ci appaga.
> Stasera farò sesso col mio ragazzo: so già tutto di lui, dal cosa mi farà al cosa si vorrà far fare. Monotonia.
> Domani sera, invece, uscirò con uomo conosciuto ieri l'altro. Attraente. Novità. Il tasso di adrenalina sale. Il battito cardiaco è alle stelle. Per stasera non provo nessuna emozione. Ma ho convenienza a stare con lui.
> Laura


 
Hummm...ragionamento tipicamente maschile...
Linguaggio tipicamente maschile


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hummm...ragionamento tipicamente maschile...
> Linguaggio tipicamente maschile


Stia tranquilla, Iris: sa benissimo che anche noi donne ragioniamo così. L'importante, però, è nascondere sempre questa nostra identità. Noi dobbiamo sempre apparire come caste e pure. Pensa che con le persone che conosco mi lascio andare come ho fino ad ora fatto qui?
Laura


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Laura*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Guardi, Bruja, noi traditori possiamo stare qui fino a domani ad elencare le motivazioni dei nostri gesti. In realtà sono tutte scuse. Tradiamo perchè vogliamo tradire e perchè forse la novità, la trasgressione, i sotterfugi, il fare sesso con persone che non siano la solita solfa ci alza il tasso di adrenalina, il tasso di umore. Ci appaga.
> Stasera farò sesso col mio ragazzo: so già tutto di lui, dal cosa mi farà al cosa si vorrà far fare. Monotonia.
> Domani sera, invece, uscirò con uomo conosciuto ieri l'altro. Attraente. Novità. Il tasso di adrenalina sale. Il battito cardiaco è alle stelle. Per stasera non provo nessuna emozione. Ma ho convenienza a stare con lui.
> Laura


Veda Laura, che lei sia consapevole che tradire è una scelta autonoma ed egoistica è apprezzabile, ed i motivi per cui si tradisce ci sono noti da sempre, autogratificazione, autonomia di scelta e pensiero mirato al proprio benessere, appunto l'appagamento.
Capisco anche la routine del sesso ripetuto, ma forse in quel sesso manca il mordente della passionalità che si esprime se si ama. E' quondi normale che ci si rivolga ad altri che con la novità e la "scoperta ci rendono esaltanti gli incontri.
D'altronde la risposta ai suoi post l'ha già data: convenienza..... quindi che c'entra l'argomentare su cose scontate se a cappello di tutte c'è comunque l'interesse strumentale?
Abbiamo capito comer la pensa sul tradire, e ho già detto che sarebbe anche condivisibile, abbiamo avuto esempi di tal fatta, ma poi? Assodato che le ragioni e gli argomenti che porta hanno valoredi analisi, ma sono poi fristallizzate nel tornaconto...che altro resta da dire?  
Lei è così, ne è soddisfatta prechè ha la percezione di essere lineare con atteggiamenti che molti preferiscono assumere raccontandosela... e dove sarebbe la novità? 
Alla fine, dopo innumerevoli elucubrazioni, resta la ragione essenziale, si tradisce perchè è più piacevole che restare con quello che si ha e che per motivi vari non si vuole cambiare o sostituire. La sola cosa reprensibile è che tutto ciò viene fatto "su" gli altri.... e questo rende la sincerità di questa analisi un po' pelosa, ma tant'è parlavamo di cosa conviene...
Bruja


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Veda Laura, che lei sia consapevole che tradire è una scelta autonoma ed egoistica è apprezzabile, ed i motivi per cui si tradisce ci sono noti da sempre, autogratificazione, autonomia di scelta e pensiero mirato al proprio benessere, appunto l'appagamento.
> Capisco anche la routine del sesso ripetuto, ma forse in quel sesso manca il mordente della passionalità che si esprime se si ama. E' quondi normale che ci si rivolga ad altri che con la novità e la "scoperta ci rendono esaltanti gli incontri.
> D'altronde la risposta ai suoi post l'ha già data: convenienza..... quindi che c'entra l'argomentare su cose scontate se a cappello di tutte c'è comunque l'interesse strumentale?
> Abbiamo capito comer la pensa sul tradire, e ho già detto che sarebbe anche condivisibile, abbiamo avuto esempi di tal fatta, ma poi? Assodato che le ragioni e gli argomenti che porta hanno valoredi analisi, ma sono poi fristallizzate nel tornaconto...che altro resta da dire?
> ...


Bruja, ottimo il Suo intervento. Forse mi piacerebbe trovare più sincerità tra noi traditori. Certo, non sono io la prima a dover intavolare il termine "Sincerità" perchè già io, in primis non lo sono stata e non lo sono ancora oggi con gli uomini che mi sono stati e che mi stanno accanto.
Se comunque parlassimo di novità, mi scusi se mi permetto, ma allora questo forum sarebbe da oscurare perchè, di nuovi iscritti ne giungono (forse) quotidianamente ma la solfa è più o meno sempre la stessa, a parte nella sezione "Forum Libero" dove gli argomenti possono essere regolarmente nuovi.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Laura*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Stia tranquilla, Iris: sa benissimo che anche noi donne ragioniamo così. L'importante, però, è nascondere sempre questa nostra identità. Noi dobbiamo sempre apparire come caste e pure. Pensa che con le persone che conosco mi lascio andare come ho fino ad ora fatto qui?
> Laura


No, non esattamente. Non usiamo questo linguaggio. Facciamole stesse cose degli uomini, ma non alla stessa maniera. non con le stesse giustificazioni.
Ho un pò di esperienza in merito.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Miciolidia, mi creda: sbaglierò a parlare al plurale quando tratto noi traditori ma ancora una volta mi sento di affermare che queste sono le reali motivazioni dei tradimenti. Purtroppo, nessun traditore si lascia andare così spudoratamente, come faccio io da stamani. Non ne faccio questione "eroica", naturalmente. Sono anche queste scelte.
> Laura


 
e mi fa piacere, me ne compiaccio per Lei 

Sembra che Lei stesso si voglia convincere di quello che scrive...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No, non esattamente. Non usiamo questo linguaggio. Facciamole stesse cose degli uomini, ma non alla stessa maniera. non con le stesse giustificazioni.
> Ho un pò di esperienza in merito.


Guardi, non voglio gareggiare con Lei sul numero di esperienze. Le giustificazioni sono eguali. E' solo il modo di esporle che è diverso. Noi incolpiamo gli uomini quando li tradiamo. E ci riusciamo egregiamente. Sappiamo il nostro fatto, li "squadriamo" in un minuto. Sappiamo le loro debolezze. Ed agiamo indisturbate. Dando a loro la colpa, ovviamente. E riusciamo a farli sentire delle merde. Mi fanno compassione.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Guardi, non voglio gareggiare con Lei sul numero di esperienze. Le giustificazioni sono eguali. E' solo il modo di esporle che è diverso. Noi incolpiamo gli uomini quando li tradiamo. E ci riusciamo egregiamente. Sappiamo il nostro fatto, li "squadriamo" in un minuto. Sappiamo le loro debolezze. Ed agiamo indisturbate. Dando a loro la colpa, ovviamente. E riusciamo a farli sentire delle merde. Mi fanno compassione.
> Laura


E' la visione di laura, o è il tentativo di un Signor X di ricostruire ciò che passa per le laure traditrici?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e mi fa piacere, me ne compiaccio per Lei
> 
> Sembra che Lei stesso si voglia convincere di quello che scrive...


Vorrà dire Lei stessa, non stesso.
No, io sono convinta da 4 anni a questa parte.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' la visione di laura, o è il tentativo di un Signor X di ricostruire ciò che passa per le laure traditrici?


Scusi, cosa vuole dire?
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Sono stata chiara. laura non avrebbe mai ragionato così...questo è il ragionamento di un uomo che crede di sapere come ragiona una donna.
Quando parlavodi esperienze, no mi riferivo al numero dele tacche sulla spada ( lo fanno gli uomini), ma ad un altra cosa....


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono stata chiara. laura non avrebbe mai ragionato così...questo è il ragionamento di un uomo che crede di sapere come ragiona una donna.
> Quando parlavodi esperienze, no mi riferivo al numero dele tacche sulla spada ( lo fanno gli uomini), ma ad un altra cosa....


Lei è stata chiara. L'unica cosa che non ha di chiaro sono le idee. Mi fa sorridere il vederLa convinta di quel che afferma, quando in realtà sono del Suo stesso sesso (Lei dovrebbe essere donna, se non erro).
Nemmeno io ho parlato di tacche sulla spada. Non mi metta in bocca cose che non ho detto. Ho solo specificato che, visto che Lei mi si è presentata come persona dalle innumerevoli esperienze, dagli innumerevoli "calli sulla mano" ho voluto solo farLe capire che forse di esperienza ne ho più io nonostante la (forse) mia più giovine età.
Non che di queste esperienze ci si possa vantare. Gareggiamo su ben altro. Che è meglio.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

*IRIS*



Iris ha detto:


> No, non esattamente. Non usiamo questo linguaggio. Facciamole stesse cose degli uomini, ma non alla stessa maniera. non con le stesse giustificazioni.
> Ho un pò di esperienza in merito.


Mi riferivo a questo.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Lei è stata chiara. L'unica cosa che non ha di chiaro sono le idee. Mi fa sorridere il vederLa convinta di quel che afferma, quando in realtà sono del Suo stesso sesso (Lei dovrebbe essere donna, se non erro).
> Nemmeno io ho parlato di tacche sulla spada. Non mi metta in bocca cose che non ho detto. Ho solo specificato che, visto che Lei mi si è presentata come persona dalle innumerevoli esperienze, dagli innumerevoli "calli sulla mano" ho voluto solo farle capire che forse di esperienza ne ho più io nonostante la (forse) mia più giovine età.
> Non che di queste esperienze ci si possa vantare. Gareggiamo su ben altro. Che è meglio.
> Laura


 é proprio ciò che non ho detto...non mi sono vantata di avere opiù esperienze


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> é proprio ciò che non ho detto...non mi sono vantata di avere opiù esperienze


No, non Le sto dicendo che si è vantata. Ho solo detto che Lei ha affermato d'avere un po' di esperienze in merito.
Forse, di esperienze in merito ne ho più io. Ma ripeto, nessuno ci riserva una medaglia d'oro.
Laura


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

non mi riferivo ad esperienze di vita...


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' la visione di laura, o è il tentativo di un Signor X di ricostruire ciò che passa per le laure traditrici?


Iris, siamo in sintonia. ho pensato, e penso tutt'ora, la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Otella*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Iris, siamo in sintonia. ho pensato, e penso tutt'ora, la stessa identica cosa.


L'idea potrebbe balenare a molti. Tuttavia che importa? 
Alla fine è una mente che vuole ragionare del tradimento, anche se su quello ha le idee ben chiare.
Il suo puntualizzare non è un portare un argomento diverso alla solita solfa del tradire?
Alla fine ogni intervento, checchè ne dica questa persona, è sempre e comunque diverso perchè è individuale e quindi la visuale è personalizzata. Un po' come rubare (sia detto senza assimilazione al tradimento ma solo come esempio) chi ruba è ladro, punto, ma quanti tipi di ladri, di furti e di circostanze ci sono.
Ho semplificato, ma il senso sono certa, lo si è inteso!
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (14 Giugno 2007)

Quel che è certo in tutto questo marasma è che il signore/la signora in questione non ha idea di cosa sia l'inglese. 
Scusi, mi permette di suggerirle che dovrebbe dirsi -Fire walks with me- o anche -Fire, walk with me!- e non quell'obrobrio che ha come nicknme?


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'idea potrebbe balenare a molti. Tuttavia che importa?
> Alla fine è una mente che vuole ragionare del tradimento, anche se su quello ha le idee ben chiare.
> Il suo puntualizzare non è un portare un argomento diverso alla solita solfa del tradire?
> Alla fine ogni intervento, checchè ne dica questa persona, è sempre e comunque diverso perchè è individuale e quindi la visuale è personalizzata. Un po' come rubare (sia detto senza assimilazione al tradimento ma solo come esempio) chi ruba è ladro, punto, ma quanti tipi di ladri, di furti e di circostanze ci sono.
> ...


Lo penso anche io. Infatti io non intendevo aggredire "Laura" . Il mio era un tentativo di capire meglio cosa c'era dietro ad affermazioni in fondo banali. Le affermazioni lo erano, il modo di filtrarle meno Una mente che vuole ragionare attraverso un' altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2007)

*Pura Patafisica*

Lupa sei grande!

Altre argomentazioni ..già sentite ...non ricordo da chi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma allego esempi di patafisica...


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lupa sei grande!
> 
> Altre argomentazioni ..già sentite ...non ricordo da chi...
> 
> ...


il terzo esempio a destra è meraviglioso


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmmm.... no... c'ho solo deviazioni mentine.
> 
> Ce n'ho una alla fragola, la vuoi?
> 
> ...


 













   ah lupola lupola...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> il terzo esempio a destra è meraviglioso


manco a dirlo che io credvo fosse un cucchiaio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2007)

*non è possibile*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> manco a dirlo che io credevo fosse un cucchiaio.


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> manco a dirlo che io credvo fosse un cucchiaio.


te lo ripeto:
a te funzionano solo le orecchie!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

è durato solo qualche secondo.... pero'come siete 

	
	
		
		
	


	










vedevo un specie di piattaia inizi novecento con sto coso appeso..e mi chiedevo..ma "illo" che c'entra col cucchiaio?

poi mi sono avvicinata con l'orecchio...e luce fu....


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

se... il cucchiaione da risotto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va ad orecchio lei...
io vado a naso... l'unica cosa che faccio ad orecchio è posteggiare


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> se... il cucchiaione da risotto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


















   insomma, o c'è il botto o non t'arrendi


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*il thread del lei , e non si discute.*

Mailea! La trovo informa stasera. gajarda


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> insomma, o c'è il botto o non t'arrendi


naaaa esagerata!
 mi fermo al "tin" e avanti.. "tin" e retro... 
il "tin" si sente appena e non graffia


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mailea! La trovo informa stasera. gajarda


gajarda per davvero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
15 giorni e sto in vacanza cara luce delle nostre orecchie


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Quel che è certo in tutto questo marasma è che il signore/la signora in questione non ha idea di cosa sia l'inglese.
> Scusi, mi permette di suggerirle che dovrebbe dirsi -Fire walks with me- o anche -Fire, walk with me!- e non quell'obrobrio che ha come nicknme?


il numero di David Lynch io ti fornirei
in modo tale che possiate discutere sul come è più corretto scrivere
ricordo il film twin peaks - fire walk with me
non ricordo il film twin peaks - fire walks with me
non ricordo il film twin peaks - fire, walk with me
mal conoscerò la lingua inglese
sbagliato è solo il termine with.
regista e produttori mal conosceranno la lingua inglese


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*sussurato nell'orecchia di mailea:*



mailea ha detto:


> gajarda per davvero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 15 giorni e sto in vacanza cara luce delle nostre orecchie


 
mi permetto di ricordale che...il Karma avrebbe affidato la Luce nell'orecchi*A* di Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   io giro coi fanali spenti .amo il brivviddo


----------



## Non registrato4 (14 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> il numero di David Lynch io ti fornirei
> in modo tale che possiate discutere sul come è più corretto scrivere
> ricordo il film twin peaks - fire walk with me
> non ricordo il film twin peaks - fire walks with me
> ...


non ne potevi fare a meno, vero?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

Non registrato4 ha detto:


> non ne potevi fare a meno, vero?


anch'io mi domando la stessa identica cosa dopo aver letto questo tuo intervento
lascio a te l'onore di rispondere per primo
prego


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi permetto di ricordale che...il Karma avrebbe affidato la Luce nell'orecchi*A* di Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi consenta.. di rimarcarLe che nonostante ciò...
l'armala con le orecchie più grandi è stata Lei fino ad ultimo cambio del Suo avatar!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

ebbi ricordato bene.


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ebbi ricordato bene.


eccallà!!!!!!!!
così mi piaci


----------



## Old mr.perfect (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ebbi ricordato bene.


spero in un tuo scherzo di battitura
altrimenti preoccupato per te sarei


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hummm...ragionamento tipicamente maschile...
> Linguaggio tipicamente maschile


Scusa Iris ma...sti cazzi! Conosco donne che ragionano così.
Sul linguaggio non saprei dire...magari hai ragione.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa Iris ma...sti cazzi! Conosco donne che ragionano così.


Lei non è l'unico a conoscere donne della mia stessa pasta. Purtroppo, invece, qui si pensa che io sia un uomo perchè solo gli uomini raginano così. Perchè il mio, a detta di Iris e di (forse) qualcun'altro/a, è modo di ragionare tipicamente maschile.
Se riesce a convincerla Lei...
Per quanto mi riguarda ho perso le speranze. Sa, moltimodi, quando una persona ha una certa fissazione è difficile distogliergliela. In generale. Non solo nel caso di Iris.
Laura


----------



## tatitati (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Incomincio con il presentarmi. Mi chiamo Laura, trent'anni, faccio parte della categoria traditi e traditori (l'ho specificato in modo cronologico).
> Vi leggo da un paio di giorni: ammetto che la mia è stata una superficiale lettura dei Vs. interventi, spulciando alcuni thread. Ho poco tempo libero a disposizione in questi giorni. Prometto che Vi leggerò tutti con molta più calma.
> Essendo una "neo-assunta" in questo forum, non dovrei osare tanto ma viene a me spontaneo fare una considerazione (non che sia la così detta scoperta dell'acqua calda, naturalmente).
> Questo forum (e forum equipollenti) hanno le caratteristiche delle squadre di calcio, per dirne una come esempio. Un milanista non darà mai ragione ad un interista e viceversa, anche davanti ad evidenti situazioni di torto. Questo esempio lo "ribalto" e lo proporziono direttamente alla "partita" fra traditori e traditi: ognuno da ragione alla categoria d'appartenenza. Nelle partite di calcio esistono giudici di gara. Spesso anche loro danno errate sentenze, errati giudizi ma, in linea di massima sono imparziali (o almeno dovrebbero esserlo). Qui dentro (potrei dire giustamente) non esiste imparzialità. Da qui nascono scambi d'idee, ma spesso anche discussioni e diverbi. Il tutto, senza raggiungere nulla di concreto perchè ogni nostra mentalità ce la porteremo con noi fino a che camperemo anche se, qualcuno (ma proprio qualcuno) può aver dimostrato di essere davvero cambiato.
> ...


 
confermo e quoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao laura benvenuta


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi permetto di ricordale che...il Karma avrebbe affidato la Luce nell'orecchi*A* di Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sai che sforzo.... con quegli occhi a infrarossi  che ti ritrovi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> mi consenta.. di rimarcarLe che nonostante ciò...
> l'armala con le orecchie più grandi è stata Lei fino ad ultimo cambio del Suo avatar!


 

Perchè secondo te adesso, vista la proporzione ha delle orecchie striminzite??? uella se ne fotte dell'Amplifon, ha già tutto incorporato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Lei non è l'unico a conoscere donne della mia stessa pasta. Purtroppo, invece, qui si pensa che io sia un uomo perchè solo gli uomini raginano così. Perchè il mio, a detta di Iris e di (forse) qualcun'altro/a, è modo di ragionare tipicamente maschile.
> Se riesce a convincerla Lei...
> Per quanto mi riguarda ho perso le speranze. Sa, moltimodi, quando una persona ha una certa fissazione è difficile distogliergliela. In generale. Non solo nel caso di Iris.
> Laura


Non vedo perchè dovrei tentare di convincerla. Iris è convinta che lei sia un uomo...io penso che la cosa sia davvero poco importante. Uomo o donna, è fondamentale il pensiero.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè dovrei tentare di convincerla. Iris è convinta che lei sia un uomo...io penso che la cosa sia davvero poco importante. Uomo o donna, è fondamentale il pensiero.


Guardi, il mio era solo un modo di dire. Non siamo qui per convincere nessuno/a.
Laura


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè dovrei tentare di convincerla. Iris è convinta che lei sia un uomo...io penso che la cosa sia davvero poco importante. Uomo o donna, è fondamentale il pensiero.


 
Se ci fosse un pensiero....sarebbe fondamentale..ma non ci vedo niente.
Poi figuriamoci non ho bisogno della conta dei cromosomi...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> manco a dirlo che io credvo fosse un cucchiaio.


Ma quello *è* un cucchiaio!!!
.
.
.
.

Buon patagiorno a tutti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buongiorno anche a lei Laura, come sta?

Io sono lo 0 dei tarocchi, non ci faccia caso a me... ma perchè pensano che lei siamo un uomo?

Non chiama Laura?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi.... forza... si chiama Laura, come fa ad essere un uomo?

Però Laura, scusi, perchè non ha scelto Laura come nickname invece di quello lì, che intanto di Laure non ce n'erano e si firma Laura ad ogni post?

Non faceva prima a chiamarsi Laura e basta?

Dica la verità, è un pò patafisica anche lei, nè?


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

*lupa*

rafforza la sua identità patatifisica


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> *Se ci fosse un pensiero*....sarebbe fondamentale..ma non ci vedo niente.
> Poi figuriamoci non ho bisogno della conta dei cromosomi...


ahò prima dici che pensa come un uomo...mo' dici che non pensa...o ti contraddici, o cosa assai più grave, pensi che gli uomini non pensano


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahò prima dici che pensa come un uomo...mo' dici che non pensa...o ti contraddici, o cosa assai più grave, pensi che gli uomini non pensano


Duro é ??? Macchè mi contraddico!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Duro é ??? Macchè mi contraddico!!!!


Furba è??? mììììììììììììì Iris.......


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ahò prima dici che pensa come un uomo...mo' dici che non pensa...o ti contraddici, o cosa assai più grave, pensi che gli uomini non pensano


 
Dici che sia davvero grave? Sai che ci stavo pensando.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che sia davvero grave? Sai che ci stavo pensando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh non pensano...fanno quello che possono!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che sia davvero grave? Sai che *ci stavo pensando*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io no, perchè essendo un uomo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque no, non è grave...il pensiero è così raro in natura. E di solito porta all'infelicità


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Piove, ragazzi... piove... *   

	
	
		
		
	


	








*occhiale nero, mormorato a bocca chiusa.
Perfetto stile mala


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Piove, ragazzi... piove... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niente sgarri...o si finisce nel cemento.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello *è* un cucchiaio!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Buon giorno, La Lupa.
Credo che anche Lei non si chiami La Lupa. Eppure ha scelto questo nick/name. Lei, per scelta non si firma con il Suo nome di battesimo. E anche questa è appunto una scelta. Purtroppo ho commesso un madornale errore nella battitura, durante la registrazione: in effetti ho storpiato la lingua inglese, come qualcuno mi ha giustamente fatto notare seppur con aria da saputella un po' come dire: "Io la lingua inglese la conosco meglio di te". Sbagliare è umano: e questo sbaglio è forse il male minore: non siamo ad una lezione didattica di lingue straniere.
Laura


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Però*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Buon giorno, La Lupa.
> Credo che anche Lei non si chiami La Lupa. Eppure ha scelto questo nick/name. Lei, per scelta non si firma con il Suo nome di battesimo. E anche questa è appunto una scelta. Purtroppo ho commesso un madornale errore nella battitura, durante la registrazione: in effetti ho storpiato la lingua inglese, come qualcuno mi ha giustamente fatto notare seppur con aria da saputella un po' come dire: "Io la lingua inglese la conosco meglio di te". Sbagliare è umano: e questo sbaglio è forse il male minore: non siamo ad una lezione didattica di lingue straniere.
> Laura


Gentilissima signora (?) Laura,
sinceramente non ho ancora capito lo scopo del suo (evito l'uso della maiuscola perché desueto)  intervento.
Se lei tradisce e sta bene così, che le cale di comunicarlo a noi?
Se quel minimo di autodisprezzo che prova l'ha spinta a confrontarsi, allora si confronti e spieghi meglio i sentimenti che prova.
Da quanto dice lei è solo fidanzata e quindi non ha un legame e dei figli che la costringano o le rendano conveniente mantenere il rapporto con chi dice di non amare: allora perché rimane in un rapporto insoddisfacente?
Se invece si tratta di mera convenienza economica, il suo è un comportamento da professionista e con i sentimenti (argomento del presente forum) non ha nulla a che fare.
In attesa di un cortese riscontro le porgo cordiali saluti
Ritrovata 

P.S. Se smette questa manfrina dell'espressione corretta e dell'uso del Lei per esporre argomenti scorretti, le saremo molto grati. Son certa di esprimere l'opinione della maggioranza.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gentilissima signora (?) Laura,
> sinceramente non ho ancora capito lo scopo del suo (evito l'uso della maiuscola perché desueto) intervento.
> Se lei tradisce e sta bene così, che le cale di comunicarlo a noi?
> Se quel minimo di autodisprezzo che prova l'ha spinta a confrontarsi, allora si confronti e spieghi meglio i sentimenti che prova.
> ...


Illustrissima Persa/Ritrovata,
colgo l'occasione per sottolineare che sono signorina ma non mi offendo se mi viene data della signora. Come giustamente Lei fa notare, in questo forum ci si presenta quando si hanno delle problematiche, da confrontare, da risolvere. Il mio primo intervento è stato di sola testimonianza. Non ho compassione dei traditi ma ho ritenuto doveroso dar loro delucidazioni che mai nessun traditore ha esposto con schiettezza. Io tradisco per pura e semplice convenienza, anche sessuale, oltre che monetaria (è bello farsi mantenere dal lui ufficiale. Non sono una professionista. Preciso che i tradimenti non hanno mai a che fare con i sentimenti (se provassimo sentimenti per chi stiamo tradendo, non lo/la tradiremmo). Perciò, non si limiti a domandarsi il perchè della mia sola presenza. Lo domandi anche agli altri traditori che, mi è parso di capire essere molteplici in questo forum. Se questo forum, come Lei dice, fosse basato su questioni di sentimento, dovrebbe essere formato da soli utenti traditi, ovvero chi il sentimento lo ha, lo prova e lo regala al proprio amato o alla propria amata.
Laura


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*A questo punto*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Illustrissima Persa/Ritrovata,
> colgo l'occasione per sottolineare che sono signorina ma non mi offendo se mi viene data della signora. Come giustamente Lei fa notare, in questo forum ci si presenta quando si hanno delle problematiche, da confrontare, da risolvere. Il mio primo intervento è stato di sola testimonianza. Non ho compassione dei traditi ma ho ritenuto doveroso dar loro delucidazioni che mai nessun traditore ha esposto con schiettezza. Io tradisco per pura e semplice convenienza, anche sessuale, oltre che monetaria (è bello farsi mantenere dal lui ufficiale. Non sono una professionista. Preciso che i tradimenti non hanno mai a che fare con i sentimenti (se provassimo sentimenti per chi stiamo tradendo, non lo/la tradiremmo). Perciò, non si limiti a domandarsi il perchè della mia sola presenza. Lo domandi anche agli altri traditori che, mi è parso di capire essere molteplici in questo forum. Se questo forum, come Lei dice, fosse basato su questioni di sentimento, dovrebbe essere formato da soli utenti traditi, ovvero chi il sentimento lo ha, lo prova e lo regala al proprio amato o alla propria amata.
> Laura


Le consiglio di mettersi in contatto in pm con l'utente _Traditorialrogo che sperava di trovare un traditore che parlasse del tradimento con le sue stesse parole.
Cordialmente


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

*Ma senti questa!!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Illustrissima Persa/Ritrovata,
> colgo l'occasione per sottolineare che sono signorina ma non mi offendo si mi viene data della signora. Come giustamente Lei fa notare, in questo forum ci si presenta quando si hanno delle problematiche, da confrontare, da risolvere. Il mio primo intervento è stato di sola testimonianza. Non ho compassione dei traditi ma ho ritenuto doveroso dar loro delucidazioni che mai nessun traditore ha esposto con schiettezza. *Io tradisco per pura e semplice convenienza, anche sessuale, oltre che monetaria*. Non sono una professionista. Preciso che i tradimenti non hanno mai a che fare con i sentimenti (se provassimo sentimenti per chi stiamo tradendo, non lo/la tradiremmo). Perciò, non si limiti a domandarsi il perchè della mia sola presenza. Lo domandi anche agli altri traditori che, mi è parso di capire essere molteplici in questo forum. Se questo forum, come Lei dice, fosse basato su questioni di sentimento, dovrebbe essere formato da soli utenti traditi, ovvero chi il sentimento lo ha, lo prova e lo regala al proprio amato o alla propria amata.
> Laura


Senti un pò te, sì te, cara lauretta! Parla per te, intanto e non a nome di TUTTI i traditori.

Ma chi sei? Ma che ne sai tu, davvero degli altri? Hai rapporti praticamente solo "fisici", da quel che descrivi, con le persone (sei tu che dici di non provare sentimenti e di tradire per convenienza sessuale *oltre che monetaria) *e già qui possiamo fare un bel distinguo.
Intanto i sentimenti li puoi provare, pecunia a parte ovviamente, anche per la persona con la quale tradisci, più o meno forte, più o meno importante, ma può esserci.

In secondo luogo, se proprio vogliamo, anche il senso di colpa è un sentimento, giusto? Quindi altra considerazione totalmente errata.

Infine, questo tentativo di sollevare il velo dall'ipocrisia dei traditori tutti, appare davvero malriuscito.

E anche le motivazioni addotte per il non star soli (avere le terga parate), dimostrazione di scarsa capacità di vita autonoma e sicurezza di se. Quella sicurezza che invece tanto vorresti ostentare!

Per non dire della giustificazione, assai puerile, del perchè lo fai: Perchè mi piace.....
Quanti anni hai detto di avere?

Ora, se vuoi finirla con questo tentativo di provocazione, se vuoi scendere dal pero, avvicinarti già nel rapportarti (siamo in un forum, bella, mica ad Harvard!) e vuoi condividere qualche valutazione e qualche REALE tuo pensiero (quelli che tanto soffochi dietro a sta parvenza di donna scafata, distaccata-nei modi e nel linguaggio- e dura), ben lieti di ascoltarti e dialogare.

Diversamente penso che perderesti un'occasione interessante...per mantenere un atteggiamento sterile che non serve a te, non serve a altri del forum, non serve a nessuno.

Poi vedi TU!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le consiglio di mettersi in contatto in pm con l'utente _Traditorialrogo che sperava di trovare un traditore che parlasse del tradimento con le sue stesse parole.
> Cordialmente


Nessun contatto in privato. Non ho nulla da nascondere e voglio che tutti sappiano. L'utente Traditorialrogo non l'ho ancora letto (non ho letto i suoi interventi). Dal nick/name immagino odi i traditori. Se così fosse, dico a lui: "Mai dire mai". Quattro anni fa non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a commettere ciò che ora commetto. E' comunque evidente (ma lo constaterò solo leggendo i suoi interventi) che l'utente non veda di buon'occhio i traditori perchè lui è tradito. Io non sono contro nessuno. Non odio i traditori; non odio i traditi. Altrimenti, a questo punto dovrei odiare me stessa.
Laura


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Illustrissima Persa/Ritrovata,
> colgo l'occasione per sottolineare che sono signorina ma non mi offendo se mi viene data della signora. Come giustamente Lei fa notare, in questo forum ci si presenta quando si hanno delle problematiche, da confrontare, da risolvere. Il mio primo intervento è stato di sola testimonianza. Non ho compassione dei traditi ma ho ritenuto doveroso dar loro delucidazioni che mai nessun traditore ha esposto con schiettezza. Io tradisco per pura e semplice convenienza, anche sessuale, oltre che monetaria (è bello farsi mantenere dal lui ufficiale. Non sono una professionista. Preciso che i tradimenti non hanno mai a che fare con i sentimenti (se provassimo sentimenti per chi stiamo tradendo, non lo/la tradiremmo). Perciò, non si limiti a domandarsi il perchè della mia sola presenza. Lo domandi anche agli altri traditori che, mi è parso di capire essere molteplici in questo forum. Se questo forum, come Lei dice, fosse basato su questioni di sentimento, dovrebbe essere formato da soli utenti traditi, ovvero chi il sentimento lo ha, lo prova e lo regala al proprio amato o alla propria amata.
> Laura


 
Ma come, cara Laura, i traditi le fanno compassione, ha detto in un post precedente...non cito...non ne ho voglia..
Comunque farsi mantenere da un lui ufficiale, che non si ama, si chiama prostituzione.
Visto che tiene tanto alla definizioni, siamo precisi anche noi.
Più leggo e più mi convinco che la Sua ètuttauna provocazione. E mi sta bene.
Ma fino ad ora non colgo il senso...
ci dice che passa da un letto all'altro...e va bene..ma cosa dovremmo trovarci di sconvolgente noi, non ho capito, o di utile, l'ho capito ancor meno.
Comunque se il tradimento è quello contro colui che si ama, si autoassolva, lei non ama, ergo non tradisce.
Con buona pace dei suoi cromosomi....


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Nessun contatto in privato. Non ho nulla da nascondere e voglio che tutti sappiano. L'utente Traditorialrogo non l'ho ancora letto (non ho letto i suoi interventi). Dal nick/name immagino odi i traditori. Se così fosse, dico a lui: "Mai dire mai". Quattro anni fa non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a commettere ciò che ora commetto. E' comunque evidente (ma lo constaterò solo leggendo i suoi interventi) che l'utente non veda di buon'occhio i traditori perchè lui è tradito. Io non sono contro nessuno. Non odio i traditori; non odio i traditi. Altrimenti, a questo punto dovrei odiare me stessa.
> Laura


Vuol dire che dobbiamo gestircela noi...e va beh! Siamo qui per questo


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*Pertfetto....*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Nessun contatto in privato. Non ho nulla da nascondere e voglio che tutti sappiano. L'utente Traditorialrogo non l'ho ancora letto (non ho letto i suoi interventi). Dal nick/name immagino odi i traditori. Se così fosse, dico a lui: "Mai dire mai". Quattro anni fa non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a commettere ciò che ora commetto. E' comunque evidente (ma lo constaterò solo leggendo i suoi interventi) che l'utente non veda di buon'occhio i traditori perchè lui è tradito. Io non sono contro nessuno. Non odio i traditori; non odio i traditi. Altrimenti, a questo punto dovrei odiare me stessa.
> Laura


 
Non ha nulla da nascondere, ha esternato la sua testim,onianza, dice che i sentimenti li avrebbero solo i traditi (quindi dobbiamo desumere che fra traditori si è solo una manica di sessuomani costantemente arrapati, cosa improbabile), sappiamo che a suo vedere molti se la raccontano e che al fondo delle trasgressioni c'è l'IO insoddisfatto più che delle problematiche di coppia.
Se ci sono altri argomenti collaterali, sarei lieta di leggerli, diversamente mi pare che siamo allo stallo, e non saprei davverpo come pensare che reiterare ancora argomenti su questa linea concettuale e comportamentale che ha chiarito perfettamente quello che voleva significare.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ha nulla da nascondere, ha esternato la sua testim,onianza, dice che i sentimenti li avrebbero solo i traditi (quindi dobbiamo desumere che fra traditori si è solo una manica di sessuomani costantemente arrapati, cosa improbabile), sappiamo che a suo vedere molti se la raccontano e che al fondo delle trasgressioni c'è l'IO insoddisfatto più che delle problematiche di coppia.
> Se ci sono altri argomenti collaterali, sarei lieta di leggerli, diversamente mi pare che siamo allo stallo, e non saprei davverpo come pensare che reiterare ancora argomenti su questa linea concettuale e comportamentale che ha chiarito perfettamente quello che voleva significare.
> Bruja


L'Amen, te lo sei dimenticato?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2007)

*"cicalata in versi" del Parini*

Un filosofo viene
  tutto modesto, e dice:  
  - Bisogna a poco a poco,  
  pian pian, di loco in loco  
  levar gli errori dal mondo morale:  
  dunque ciascuno emendi  
  prima sé stesso e poi degli altri il male. -  
  Ecco un altro che grida:  
  - Tutto il mondo è corrotto;  
  bisogna metter sotto  
  quello che sta di sopra, e rovesciare 
  le leggi, il governare;   
  non è che il mio sistema  
  che il possa render sano. - 
  Credete al primo; l'altro è un *ciarlatano*.  ​​​


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Buon giorno, La Lupa.
> Credo che anche Lei non si chiami La Lupa. Eppure ha scelto questo nick/name. Lei, per scelta non si firma con il Suo nome di battesimo. E anche questa è appunto una scelta. Purtroppo ho commesso un madornale errore nella battitura, durante la registrazione: in effetti ho storpiato la lingua inglese, come qualcuno mi ha giustamente fatto notare seppur con aria da saputella un po' come dire: "Io la lingua inglese la conosco meglio di te". Sbagliare è umano: e questo sbaglio è forse il male minore: non siamo ad una lezione didattica di lingue straniere.
> Laura


Io non ho capito. II - revenge. 

Ma siccomechè io sono ignorantissima... che infatti non ho manco capito la storia della lingua inglese, che io ho fatto solo fino alla terza elementare che mi hanno spiegato la patafisica (perchè andavo in una scuola di avanguardisti) e lì ho trovato la mia strada e sull'epifania della patafisica c'ho mollato con gli studi...

... faile facile che non ho capito, per questo motivo qua.

Mi scusi ancora Laura, se ci penso c'ha raggione lei, perchè sei lei ha deciso di non chiamarsi Laura è perchè lo ha scelto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo so, magari era semplice da capire, ma magari per una come lei che è appunto una signora istruita... che lo dimostra anche il fatto che ha capito subito che io non mi chiamo Lupa davvero davvero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora poi... se quella cosa della ditattica magari c'ha due minuti di tempo, quando vuole, che me la spiega... le sarò griglia... no... grata... perchè io con le dita delle mani tutto apposto ma con quelle dei  piedi c'ho sempre avuto qualche problema.


Distintamente saluto... la faccia sotto i suoi piedi... ecc... ecc...

La Lupa
_ma che però non è vero_


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti un pò te, sì te, cara lauretta! Parla per te, intanto e non a nome di TUTTI i traditori.
> 
> Ma chi sei? Ma che ne sai tu, davvero degli altri? Hai rapporti praticamente solo "fisici", da quel che descrivi, con le persone (sei tu che dici di non provare sentimenti e di tradire per convenienza sessuale *oltre che monetaria) *e già qui possiamo fare un bel distinguo.
> Intanto i sentimenti li puoi provare, pecunia a parte ovviamente, anche per la persona con la quale tradisci, più o meno forte, più o meno importante, ma può esserci.
> ...


Ringrazio per il Suo cortese riscontro. Non condivido ma lo scambio di opinioni mal non fa.
Laura


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

*La lupa*

E poi ti lamenti quando ti danno della bestia ignorante!!!
Ma vòi studià...


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il Suo cortese riscontro. Non condivido ma lo scambio di opinioni mal non fa.
> Laura


  Perfect


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ho capito. II - revenge.
> 
> Ma siccomechè io sono ignorantissima... che infatti non ho manco capito la storia della lingua inglese, che io ho fatto solo fino alla terza elementare che mi hanno spiegato la patafisica (perchè andavo in una scuola di avanguardisti) e lì ho trovato la mia strada e sull'epifania della patafisica c'ho mollato con gli studi...
> 
> ...


Non mi prenda per i fondelli. Non Le ho dato dell'ignorante. Lei è molto più colta ed istruita della sottoscritta. Io sto seriamente parlando e qui vengo letteralmente presa per il fondoschiena. Non capisco il perchè non si riesca a portare avanti una seria tematica con altrettante serie risposte ed interventi.
Laura


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perfect


cosa vuoi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Percheeeeé?*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non mi prenda per i fondelli. Non Le ho dato dell'ignorante. Lei è molto più colta ed istruita della sottoscritta. Io sto seriamente parlando e qui vengo letteralmente presa per il fondoschiena. Non capisco il perchè non si riesca a portare avanti una seria tematica con altrettante serie risposte ed interventi.
> Laura


Perché a Lei non c'è nulla da rispondere né da aggiungere.
Non racconta la sua vicenda o i suoi sentimenti. Offre una definizione del Suo comportamento disprezzabile e squallido (che se corrispondesse a verità dovrebbe pertarla o alla disperazione o all'alienazione) e pretende anche di attribuirla a tutti.
Non esiste alcun margine di confronto.
Se vuole raccontarci di più diventerà un'interlocutrice.
Se resta ferma su quanto ha già detto e ridetto, non trovo personalmente nulla da dire.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> cosa vuoi?


 
Si risponde così..senza neanche salutare?
Strabilio


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non mi prenda per i fondelli. Non Le ho dato dell'ignorante. Lei è molto più colta ed istruita della sottoscritta. Io sto seriamente parlando e qui vengo letteralmente presa per il fondoschiena. Non capisco il perchè non si riesca a portare avanti una seria tematica con altrettante serie risposte ed interventi.
> Laura


E nemmeno io lo capisco.

Ce l'ho già detto.

Ma non si arrabbi... se io sono molto più colta e istruita di lei, Laura mia però sta messa male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io poi un c'ho niente da dì, un c'ho le corne, un l'ho mai fatte... ma quarcosa dovrò dì, no?

Non la piglio per i fondelli, dai, facciamo così... la piglio per i fornelli. Ok?

Lei, per esempio, nella parmigiana ci mette la mortazza o il cotto?





Irise... ma se dico perfect mi risponde pure a me?

Provo?

'spetta...


Perfect!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché a Lei non c'è nulla da rispondere né da aggiungere.
> Non racconta la sua vicenda o i suoi sentimenti. Offre una definizione del Suo comportamento disprezzabile e squallido* (che se corrispondesse a verità dovrebbe pertarla o alla disperazione o all'alienazione)* e pretende anche di attribuirla a tutti.
> Non esiste alcun margine di confronto.
> Se vuole raccontarci di più diventerà un'interlocutrice.
> Se resta ferma su quanto ha già detto e ridetto, non trovo personalmente nulla da dire.


Quando troverà qualche traditore così ridotto (guardi ciò che go evidenziato), si faccia viva.
Laura


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

*Irritato?*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il Suo cortese riscontro. Non condivido ma lo scambio di opinioni mal non fa.
> Laura


 
Naaaa...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













C'avrei cose più interessanti da fare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riporto solo uno stralcio, perchè illuminante: 

_


			
				Laura ha detto:
			
		


Io sola? Ho paura di ben altre cose, non della solitudine. Se una donna vuole, *può abbordare anche 100 uomini al giorno*.


Clicca per espandere...

_Abbordare cento uomini al giorno non è essere ancor più soli che stare con qualcuno solo perchè ti mantiene?? Non è il tentativo di riempire, con l'apparenza, il vuoto e la solitudine interiore? 

Buona riflessione, cara Laura!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

Perfect![/quote]

dimmi
tempo da perdere io non ho
citato in causa in questo monìmento mi sento
se qualcosa da comunicarmi voi ora avete vi prego di esporvi con massima rapidità


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

100 uomini al giorno????

Ma lascia perdere...finisci all'ospedale!


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pure tu però.... ti svegli una volta alla settimana, ma quella volta.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pure tu però.... ti svegli una volta alla settimana, ma quella volta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preservo le energie...per quelle altre cose migliori che ciò da fare!!!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei ha messo in evidenza il fatto che potrei soffrire di solitudine ed io ho ribattuto con questo che è solo e semlicemente un esempio per farle capire che il comportamento di un traditore non è dovuto alla preoccupazione della solitudine.
Laura


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Abbiamo capito!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Lei ha messo in evidenza il fatto che potrei soffrire di solitudine ed io ho ribattuto con questo che è solo e semlicemente un esempio per farle capire che il comportamento di un traditore non è dovuto alla preoccupazione della solitudine.
> Laura


Anche se completamente digiuni sull'argomento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , abbiamo inteso che i traditori sono esseri privi di sentimenti e di morale...in parole povere sono degli stronzi.
A questo punto si interrompe il dialogo ...noioso del resto


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Lei ha messo in evidenza il fatto che potrei soffrire di solitudine ed io ho ribattuto con questo che è solo e semlicemente un esempio per farle capire che il comportamento di un traditore non è dovuto alla preoccupazione della solitudine.
> Laura


Qui non si parlava del tradimento in sè, ma dello stare con qualcuno per aver parate le chiappe (ergo non star da soli/farsi mantenere... queste son le motivazioni che hai dato TU...il ruolo e le definizioni le hanno già date altri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


Ribadisco: se assimili Solitudine=non avere/avere un uomo... hai urgente bisogno di qualche riflessione.


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*????*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Preservo le energie...per quelle altre cose migliori che ciò da fare!!!


Ah ecco, perchè tu tieni ANCORA altre cose migliori da fare...... ma non avevi imboccato un "CAMMINO PIU' ALTO"???   
Forza quanto sarebbe ALTA questa "cose migliori che ciò da fare"???   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche se completamente digiuni sull'argomento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gentile signora Persa, come si permette?
Distinti saluti
Iris


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche se completamente digiuni sull'argomento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi permetta di farLe notare che il Suo intervento è (a dir poco) scortese, a meno che anche Lei non faccia parte della categoria "Traditori" e quindi ben sa che siamo...quel che siamo. Altrimenti, se così non fosse, lasci che siano i traditori sinceri a definirsi.
Se comunque disapprova, non la faccia facile tagliando corto. Discutiamone pure invece che finirla dicendo che è argomento noioso.
Aggiungo, che se Lei davvero è convinta che noi traditori siamo muniti di sentimento e di morale e non siamo degli stronzi, abbia il coraggio di dirlo apertamente. Anche se mi farebbe molto piacere che me lo dicesse guardandomi negli occhi.
Laura


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

No Comment


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah ecco, perchè tu tieni ANCORA altre cose migliori da fare...... ma non avevi imboccato un "CAMMINO PIU' ALTO"???
> Forza quanto sarebbe ALTA questa "cose migliori che ciò da fare"???
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja, non capisci?
Feddy si sta dedicando all'alta PATAFISICA...è un pioniere della materia, nonchè cultore, pernnemente in videoconferenza.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Io mi sono già rotta i coglioni.

Dite che non sono abbastanza paziente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A proposito di pazienti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... Signora Laura, se avesse bisogno di una mano, noi conosciamo una clinichetta carina carina, pulita pulita, dove sono certa che si troverà benissimo!

Citofonare Lupa, ore pasti, no perditempo.


Ma voi, nella parmigiana, ci mettete la mortazza o il cotto?



Questa è patafisca della più sopraffina!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Iuppiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*nessun dilemma*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io mi sono già rotta i coglioni.
> 
> Dite che non sono abbastanza paziente?
> 
> ...


La parmigiana l'adoro semplice: melanzane, formaggio (preferisco solo parmigiano, ma consento poca mozzarella) e sugo di pomodoro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non apprezzo l'aggiunta di salumi e carni.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Perfect!
> 
> dimmi
> tempo da perdere io non ho
> ...


Ma ha funzionato!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scusa Perfect, non me n'ero accorta!!!

Spettacolo!!!!

No... niente... era solo un sound-check.

Ora che so che basta dire Perfect! ... ops... scusa... niente niente... così, volevo fare una prova.

Mi sento più tranquilla adesso.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io mi sono già rotta i coglioni.
> 
> Dite che non sono abbastanza paziente?
> 
> ...


La Lupa, scusi la mia maleducazione ma se mi ritiene così tanto noiosa, la porta è quella. Non ha l'obbligo di essere da me infastidita, anche se mi sto rivolgendo con educazione e rispetto con tutti Voi.
Laura


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La parmigiana l'adoro semplice: melanzane, formaggio (preferisco solo parmigiano, ma consento poca mozzarella) e sugo di pomodoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vuole la provola ci vuole...e qualche polpettina...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma ha funzionato!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono più presente di quanto si possa credere
saggezza da vendere ho


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> sono più presente di quanto si possa credere
> saggezza da vendere ho


Meno male Perfect..qui si sta sragionando...
La lupa ci prepara la Parmigiana....poveri noi!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La Lupa, scusi la mia maleducazione ma se mi ritiene così tanto noiosa, la porta è quella. Non ha l'obbligo di essere da me infastidita, anche se mi sto rivolgendo con educazione e rispetto con tutti Voi.
> Laura


Signora Laura, scusi sa, ma la portinaia qua la faccio io che c'ho anche il fisico e pure il curricolo.

La porta è quella, semmai glielo dico io a lei, visto che lei è entrata senza nemmeno pulirsi le scarpe, che piove pure e ho passato la cera l'altro ieri.

C'ha messo il volantino nella cassetta della posta, va bene, ora poi se qualche condomino è interessato vuole dire che la chiamerà.

Ci stia bene, le faremo sapere.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Meno male Perfect..qui si sta sragionando...
> La lupa ci prepara la Parmigiana....poveri noi!!!!


in La Lupa leggo saggezza
ma poca domestichezza coi fornelli
La Lupa sincera è
ora confermerà


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

*Lupa*

E ora torna in cucina...che le melanzane prima vanno fritte...


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> in La Lupa leggo saggezza
> ma poca domestichezza coi fornelli
> La Lupa sincera è
> ora confermerà


Si ma impara in fretta la ragazza....


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> in La Lupa leggo saggezza
> ma poca domestichezza coi fornelli
> La Lupa sincera è
> ora confermerà








I miei fornelli preparano solo caffettiere.

Ci dovessi mai mettere una pentola sopra penso che si rifiuterebbero di funzionare.

Facciamo così... la parmigiana ve la prepara Persichè che vedo che è sul pezzo, io mi occupo del vino, ok?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Signora Laura, scusi sa, ma la portinaia qua la faccio io che c'ho anche il fisico e pure il curricolo.
> 
> La porta è quella, semmai glielo dico io a lei, visto che lei è entrata senza nemmeno pulirsi le scarpe, che piove pure e ho passato la cera l'altro ieri.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma qui graduatorie non esistono. Il mio era solo un modo di farLe capire che, se non apprezza i miei interventi, può tranquillamente non leggerli e passare ad altro.
Forse mi sono spiegata male.
Laura


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> I miei fornelli preparano solo caffettiere.
> 
> Ci dovessi mai mettere una pentola sopra penso che si rifiuterebbero di funzionare.
> 
> Facciamo così... la parmigiana ve la prepara Persichè che vedo che è sul pezzo, io mi occupo del vino, ok?


se tu La Lupa avessi a me mentito in serata sarei da te venuto ed una tirata d'orecchie t'avrei dato
messaggio subliminale il mio è


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E ora torna in cucina...che le melanzane prima vanno fritte...


E vado!
'nattimo... sò dovuta ascire che c'era chilla scuaqquerata ca faciva 'o diavolo a quattro nell'androne... non mi diche niente signora Irise... una scena... anime dò purgatorio!!!
Tutta sfrugugliata... mezza ignuda... e gridava e gridava... e son stronza!!! e piazzo le corne a tutti e godo!!! e chill'e cornuto dell'omo mio che paga!!!... 'nsomma... nù pandemonio!!!

Vabbuò, và, ho messo su la cuccuma... gradisce una tazzina Signò?


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Si, ma tengo da fare...veloce veloce.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> se tu La Lupa avessi a me mentito in serata sarei da te venuto ed una tirata d'orecchie t'avrei dato
> messaggio subliminale il mio è


Mister..ma leggevi saggezza pure in me..com'è sto fatto!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Anche a me?*

Ne gradirei una tazzina anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Volete una fetta di crostata?


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne gradirei una tazzina anch'io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si signora mia, portate la torta però


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mister..ma leggevi saggezza pure in me..com'è sto fatto!!!


distinzioni non faccio
saggezza leggo in persone sagge
saggezza in La Lupa leggo
saggezza in Iris leggo
La lupa conosco
Iris non conosco


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> se tu La Lupa avessi a me mentito in serata sarei da te venuto ed una tirata d'orecchie t'avrei dato
> messaggio subliminale il mio è


Uè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti 'na cosa... 'coso... mò le recchie te le tiro per bene io la prossima volta che ti becco a azzeccare le gomme masticanti nell'ascensore... capito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che lo so che sei te.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> distinzioni non faccio
> saggezza leggo in persone sagge
> saggezza in La Lupa leggo
> saggezza in Iris leggo
> ...


Uno scoop


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne gradirei una tazzina anch'io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che ce stà lei, Persichè... c'assettammo nù momento?

Tutto 'o juorno a fà sali e scenni pè e scale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Eheeeeee !!!*



Iris ha detto:


> Uno scoop


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> distinzioni non faccio
> saggezza leggo in persone sagge
> saggezza in La Lupa leggo
> saggezza in Iris leggo
> ...


Mi conosci...mi conosci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Sì Sì*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Meno male che ce stà lei, Persichè... c'assettammo nù momento?
> 
> Tutto 'o juorno a fà sali e scenni pè e scale...


...e spettegoliamo un po' ...
Ma quel Perfect ...ehm ...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> distinzioni non faccio
> saggezza leggo in persone sagge
> saggezza in La Lupa leggo
> saggezza in Iris leggo
> ...


[Lupa mode]
Mh.

Dunque... io conosco un paio di yoda, un Ciube ma c'è solo lui, uno che si crede san Francesco ma è un cretino, mia mamma che pensa di essere la signora Forrester, e Napoleone che è il mio fidanzato e che però è quello vero.

Quindi direi che c'è rimasto libero un Zorro e Biancaneve, ma non ti ci vedo.

Come la mettiamo?
[/Lupa mode]


----------



## Old mr.perfect (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo stesso acensore adoperiamo
in ben altra via risiedo


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah ecco, perchè tu tieni ANCORA altre cose migliori da fare...... ma non avevi imboccato un "CAMMINO PIU' ALTO"???
> Forza quanto sarebbe ALTA questa "cose migliori che ciò da fare"???
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhhh....a occhio...direi 1,65-1,66!!!


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Bruja, non capisci?
> Feddy si sta dedicando all'alta PATAFISICA...è un pioniere della materia, nonchè cultore, pernnemente in videoconferenza.


 
Ah non capisco!!! Adesso si chiama videoconferenza...... oh, guarda che se per farti piacere mi metto pure la sveglia al collo e faccio la danza della pioggia sai!!!
Tsè... la patafisica............ non sò perchè ma pi puzza di "fisica dei buchi neri! !!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non lo stesso acensore adoperiamo
> in ben altra via risiedo


[Lupa mode]
E ma se fai così si capisce subito che non mi conosci!!!
Uffiii... io che volevo giocare un pò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sto al piano terra, mister!

[/Lupa mode]


.
.
.

Tenete poco da fare 'o spiritoso, sà!

Sempe cò chell'aria da capa 'nte nuvole... ma io v'ho capito 'a voi!

Stateve accuorto.
Ve tengo d'uocchio.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah non capisco!!! Adesso si chiama videoconferenza...... oh, guarda che se per farti piacere mi metto pure la sveglia al collo e faccio la danza della pioggia sai!!!
> Tsè... la patafisica............ non sò perchè ma pi puzza di "fisica dei buchi neri! !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nun te scurdà che ce stanno pure le bionde!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> [*Lupa mode]*
> E ma se fai così si capisce subito che non mi conosci!!!
> Uffiii... io che volevo giocare un pò!
> 
> ...


Veh, esibizionista...che è sto lupa mode che vai ripetendo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che sei fatta tutto a modo tuo già lo sappiamo, non c'è bisogno che lo sottolinei ad ogni intervento!!!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veh, esibizionista...che è sto lupa mode che vai ripetendo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto a voi!!!

Sentite 'nu poco... Valetino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... c'avete da finì co 'sto baccano a tutt'ellore 'e notte, capito???

Ce lo dovete dire a chille signurine...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che non possono alluccare tutta notte... ammore... ammore mio... e che è?!?!

Chisto è 'nu condominio d'abbene, che vi penzate?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






[Lupa mode]
Ma scusa...ero tutta presa da questo ruola di portinaia... non volevo confondere le cose...
Vabbè, me ne vado.
Mi schifi e mi odi, ho capito, me ne vado. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  [/Lupa mode]


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Giusto a voi!!!
> 
> Sentite 'nu poco... Valetino...
> 
> ...


Naaaa...signorinella, pallida e snella, levati la gonnella.... ehmmm no cioè...volevo dire...nun fa cusì, lo sai che hai sempre un posto nel mio cuore... solo che sai...col napo in giro...come dire....alla pellaccia ci tengo!!!


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...signorinella, pallida e snella, levati la gonnella.... ehmmm no cioè...volevo dire...nun fa cusì, lo sai che hai sempre un posto nel mio cuore... solo che sai...col napo in giro...come dire....alla pellaccia ci tengo!!!


Mi devpo essere persa qualcosa, ma il condominipo è propriamente quello che penso io o è semplicemente l'assegnazione Feddy Residence Building del tuo "cuore" (si fa per dire)!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> spero in un tuo scherzo di battitura
> altrimenti preoccupato per te sarei


perfect...mi son cascate, e alleggerisciti ..su un bel saltino


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perfect...mi son cascate, e alleggerisciti ..su un bel saltino


 
Micia!Che avatar super ottico


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Micia!Che avatar super ottico


 
Buongiorno pimpe.

Dere è una rivisitazione di questo Escher

che non riesco ad inserire come avatar.


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buongiorno pimpe.
> 
> Dere è una rivisitazione di questo Escher
> 
> che non riesco ad inserire come avatar.


 
Giusto per non incasinarsi solo la vita ma anche gli avatar !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello *è* un cucchiaio!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 

Laura lo ha aggiunto in secondo momento.

Appena scritto non aveva meso alcuna firma...

comunque sia...che sia laura o beatricio...ragà...tengo un sonno da morire.

come state voi?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

*bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto per non incasinarsi solo la vita ma anche gli avatar !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione, sono idiota dentro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oltre che stonata oggi


----------



## Non registrato69 (23 Giugno 2007)

*Ma chi è Laura*

Io non ho capito una cosa,ma questa Laura è un travestito?
Dall'immagine sembra un brasiliano.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

Non registrato69 ha detto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa,ma questa Laura è un travestito?
> Dall'immagine sembra un brasiliano.


 
brasiliano proprio non mi pare.

A me sembra orientale


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

a me sembra un avatar... fate i bravi o rispolvero la thatcher


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Giugno 2007)

*Ecchime*

Vi sono mancata vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

*Signor*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Vi sono mancata vero?


 





  si'.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si'.


Micia stai cambiando firma ad ogni post?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Micia stai cambiando firma ad ogni post?


quasi.

cambio firma per ...boh...

la tua perè troppo difficile, troppa fatica...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quasi.
> 
> cambio firma per ...boh...
> 
> la tua perè troppo difficile, troppa fatica...


E' bellissima...ed e' di LEI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dice che stare nel mezzo della strada e' pericoloso perche' ti mettono sotto le macchine che marciano in entrambe le direzioni... praticamente destra o sinistra ti conveniene scegliere o ti tranciano entrambe


----------



## Old smerciula (23 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> E' bellissima...ed e' di LEI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

e se ti metti sull'albero? che ne pensa la signora?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> e se ti metti sull'albero? che ne pensa la signora?


Pensa che il Barone Rampante avesse capito tutto della vita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi riprometto sempre di rileggere quel libro... poi me ne dimentico porco dinci!!!


----------



## Old smerciula (23 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pensa che il Barone Rampante avesse capito tutto della vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nemmeno io l'ho mai letto...

ma stava sull'albero quello? non ne so niente...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> nemmeno io l'ho mai letto...
> 
> ma stava sull'albero quello? non ne so niente...


 
Lo lessi tanto tempo fa... non mi ricordo cosa accadde sta di fatto che decise di vivere sugli alberi... e cosi' fu. 

Bel libro...bravo Calvino porello


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Lo lessi tanto tempo fa... non mi ricordo cosa accadde sta di fatto che decise di vivere sugli alberi... e cosi' fu.
> 
> Bel libro...bravo Calvino porello


ecco, anche io vorrei vivere su un albero...ma il problema è che poi non riesco a non guardare giu'...e cado.


----------

